# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Εκδηλώσεις nautilia.gr >  Εκδήλωση  nautilia.gr 08/02/2009 στο ΕΓ/ΟΓ Έλυρος - Κοπή πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας 2009

## Leo

Το 

nautilia_new.jpg 

είναι στην ευχάριστη θέση
να σας ανακοινώσει ότι το κόψιμο της Πρωτοχρονιάτικης 
πίτας του θα γίνει την 
Κυριακή 8 Φεβρουαρίου 2009
και ώρα 12:00 (μεσημέρι) σε πλοίο
της 

aneklogo.jpg

που θα βρίσκεται ελλιμενισμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

Λεπτομέρειες θα ανακοινωθούν τις επόμενες μέρες απο τον Νίκο.
Δηλώστε την συμμετοχή σας εδώ. 
Προσέλευση στην εκδήλωση χωρίς δήλωση συμμετοχής δεν θα επιτρέπεται.


υ/γ. Μην καταναλωθούμε σε ανούσιες ερωτήσεις του τύπου
"πιο πλοίο θα έιναι"? Θα ανακοινωθούν όλα στην ώρα τους.

----------


## sylver23

αλλη μία πολυ καλή ιδεα που γίνετε πράξη.νικο μας κακομαθενεις.εγω φυσικα και θα συμμετεχω.θα περασουμε τελεια και παλι...και αυτην την φορα με θαλασσα κατω απο τα ποδια μας

----------


## mastropanagos

> αλλη μία πολυ καλή ιδεα που γίνετε πράξη.νικο μας κακομαθενεις.εγω φυσικα και θα συμμετεχω.θα περασουμε τελεια και παλι...και αυτην την φορα με θαλασσα κατω απο τα ποδια μας


Οπου παει ο sylver  και εγω μαζι,πακετο.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

για βαλτε και μενα στη λιστα..............λειπει ο μαρτης απο τη σαρακοστη!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## moutsokwstas

...και σε μη εργασιμη μερα, γιατι ειναι λιγο δυσκολο καθημερινη. πρεπει να τρεχεις για να προλαβεις και η επιλογη του μερους για την εκδηλωση κρινεται πολυ σωστη.

----------


## moutsokwstas

ειμαι μεσα για την κοπη. το φλουρι τι θα κρυβει? μηπως καποιο ακτοπλοικο εισιτηριο, να μια ιδεα η μηπως καποια μινιατουρα με ακρως θαλασσινο θεμα? απλα ιδεες ριχνω, λεμε τωρα.

----------


## CORFU

Aν και ζω μακρια απο την Αθηνα αυτην την εκδηλωση δεν την χανω.Μεσα και εγω μετα συζυγου βεβαιωs-βεβαιωs :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sunflower

Ε ούτε εγώ θα λείπω... κι εμείς πακέτο με το Μανώλη...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μακαρι το πλοιο να ειναι το "Ελυρος"  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Αμάν!!!! Βλέπω βαρυσήμαντες δηλώσεις παιδιά (CORFU)..... κι εγώ με τη καπετάνισα μαζί σας.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Μπορώ να έρθω και εγώ? αν δεν φύγω ταξίδι? ή να φύγω ταξίδι...... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

Μεσα εκτος απροοπτου......δν χανονται τετοια πραγματα....ελπιζω οχι παλι φουρτουνα....

----------


## vinman

Πολύ καλή ιδέα!!
Φυσικά και θα έρθω!!

----------


## manolis m.

Ennoeitai pws den xanontai tetoia pragmata! Pisteuw pws kollaei auti i ekdilwsi giati eimaste to kalitero nautiliako forum kai kovoume tin pita mas se ploio tis kaliteris nautiliakis etairias gia to 2008 ! :Very Happy:

----------


## caterina75

Κατά 90&#37; μέσα και εγώ (εκτός απροόπτου)

----------


## NikosP

Φυσικά και εγώ θα είμαι On Board! Χαίρομαι που οι συναντήσεις γίνονται όλο και πιο συχνές.

----------


## manolis m.

kai pleon olo kai pio antiproswpeutikes ! Panw se ploio !

----------


## heraklion

Θα έρθω και εγώ σύν ένα άτομο. :Cool:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Με το καλό θα τα πούμε και πάλι από κοντά.
Η ιδέα να γίνει η συνάντηση σε πλοίο ειναι πραγματικά ..... μαγική.

Ετοιμαστείτε, λοιπόν, μιας ...
Και το πλοίο φεύγει ..
E la nave va ....

----------


## dimitris

Παμε για να πιασουμε πρωτοκολο στο πλοιο :Very Happy: 
 μεσα εννοειται, τωρα τα ποσα ατομα ακομα δεν ξερω παντος βλεπω κοσμο!!!

----------


## dkampouroglou

Θα έρθω κι εγώ !! Καταπληκτική ιδέα το πλοίο.

----------


## Rocinante

Μιας και εχασα τις δυο προηγουμενες συναντησεις που εμαθα οτι ηταν και πετυχυμενες μιας και ετσι τα κανονησε ο Νικος που ηξερε οτι δεν μπορω να ερθω αυτες τις ημερομηνιες αυτη τη φορα δεν θα μπορεσει να το αποφυγει :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Αν δεν συμβει παλι κατι αναπαντεχο. Τελος παντων...
Λοιπον με καθε επισημοτητα δηλωνω συμετοχη στην κοπη της προτοχρονιατικης πιτας του Site αυτου που εχετε την τιμη να ειμαι μελος του.
Για τους κυριους Dimitris Και Scoufgian εαν φοβουνται για την παρουσια μου υπαρχουν οι εναλακτικες λυσεις.
1. Να φορεσουν στεφανι απο σκορδα στο λαιμο.
2. Να ειδοποιησουν απο πριν το λιμενικο οτι ειμαι μελος της Αλ καιντα
3. Να παρακολουθησουν ολοι τη γιορτη απο παρακειμενο πλοιο ( Κατα προτιμηση το Παναγια Αγιασσου που εκει θα ειναι ακομα ) Θα τους στειλουμε το κομματι τους αφου προηγουμενως εχει σκαναριστει.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## dimitris

Μετα απο αυτο μαλλον πρεπει να κλεισω θεση ΕΔΩ :lol: :Razz: 
Καποιος ειχε προτεινει να βαλει διοδια απο και προς Πειραια, μηπως τελικα για τον Αντωνη να βαλουμε συνορα? και 08-02-2009 να ειναι κλειστα? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manolis m.

Mia xara pame pistuew....exoume idi 20 atoma kai einai treis 2 imeres ston aera to thread tis prwtoxroniatikis pitas ! Ase pou pros tis teleutaies imeres tha auksithoun pio poli gt epeidi einai makroxronios programmatismos kapoioi mporei na einai avevaioi !

----------


## frost

Μάγκες είμαι κι εγώ εδώ...αλλά θα είμαι και εκεί...!!! :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

mastropanagossylver23Leo + Κυρια Leou(Καπετανισσα) :Very Happy: NikosScoufgianmoutsokwstasCORFU + Συζυγοςsunflowermanolis m.mastrovasilisvortigernvinmancaterina75NikosPHeraklion +1Roi baudoinDimitrisdkampouroglouRocinanteFrost

----------


## mastropanagos

> mastropanagossylver23Leo + Κυρια Leou(Καπετανισσα)NikosScoufgianmoutsokwstasCORFU + Συζυγοςsunflowermanolis m.mastrovasilisvortigernvinmancaterina75NikosPHeraklion +1Roi baudoinDimitrisdkampouroglouRocinanteFrost


Τελικα μαζευτηκαμε πολλοι αν και ειναι ακομα νωρις,εκανα μια προχειρη λιστα απλα να εχουμε μια πρωτη εικονα.....!!Παμε γερα και θα χτυπησουμε πρωτοκολο οπως ειπε και ο dimitris.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## NAXOS

Συγχαρητηρια για την ιδεα. Αν θελετε σαν δωρο σε οποιο πεσει το φλουρι προσφερω τετραημερη διαμονη στη ΝΑΞΟ (ξενοδοχειο με πρωινο).Νομιζω οτι μπορουν να βρεθουν και τα εισιτηρια απο καποια εταιρεια free (ευτυχως τωρα ειναι πολλες)ετσι δεν ειναι Νικο ? ωστε το πακετο να ειναι πληρες.
Αν η προσφορα γινει δεκτη θα πουμε λεπτομερειες.
Τωρα αν το φλουρι πεσει σε καποιο Ναξιωτη (που αυξανονται με γοργο ρυθμο) εχωμε καιρο να βρουμε με τι θα αντικαταστησω τη προσφορα της διαμονης.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ φίλε NAXOS για την ευγενική σου προσφορά! Αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ όμορφο εκ μέρους σου. Θα σε περιμένουμε σ' αυτή την εκδήλωση.

----------


## scoufgian

> Μιας και εχασα τις δυο προηγουμενες συναντησεις που εμαθα οτι ηταν και πετυχυμενες μιας και ετσι τα κανονησε ο Νικος που ηξερε οτι δεν μπορω να ερθω αυτες τις ημερομηνιες αυτη τη φορα δεν θα μπορεσει να το αποφυγει.
> Αν δεν συμβει παλι κατι αναπαντεχο. Τελος παντων...
> Λοιπον με καθε επισημοτητα δηλωνω συμετοχη στην κοπη της προτοχρονιατικης πιτας του Site αυτου που εχετε την τιμη να ειμαι μελος του.
> Για τους κυριους Dimitris Και Scoufgian εαν φοβουνται για την παρουσια μου υπαρχουν οι εναλακτικες λυσεις.
> 1. Να φορεσουν στεφανι απο σκορδα στο λαιμο.
> 2. Να ειδοποιησουν απο πριν το λιμενικο οτι ειμαι μελος της Αλ καιντα
> 3. Να παρακολουθησουν ολοι τη γιορτη απο παρακειμενο πλοιο ( Κατα προτιμηση το Παναγια Αγιασσου που εκει θα ειναι ακομα ) Θα τους στειλουμε το κομματι τους αφου προηγουμενως εχει σκαναριστει.
> Ευχαριστω.


εισαι απιστευτος............εγω προτεινω το κομματι να σου ρθει στο καταπελτη,να μην μπεις μεσα,τουλαχιστον να γλυτωσει το πλοιο....... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Nautikos II

Και εγω μεσα

----------


## prutanis

> Συγχαρητηρια για την ιδεα. Αν θελετε σαν δωρο σε οποιο πεσει το φλουρι προσφερω τετραημερη διαμονη στη ΝΑΞΟ (ξενοδοχειο με πρωινο).Νομιζω οτι μπορουν να βρεθουν και τα εισιτηρια απο καποια εταιρεια free (ευτυχως τωρα ειναι πολλες)ετσι δεν ειναι Νικο ? ωστε το πακετο να ειναι πληρες.
> Αν η προσφορα γινει δεκτη θα πουμε λεπτομερειες.
> Τωρα αν το φλουρι πεσει σε καποιο Ναξιωτη (που αυξανονται με γοργο ρυθμο) εχωμε καιρο να βρουμε με τι θα αντικαταστησω τη προσφορα της διαμονης.


Πατριδα να εισαι καλα για την προσφορα σου!!!
αφιερωμενο για ολους  τους Αξωτες και μη το τραγουδι με το μεγαλυτερο βιολι του Αιγαιου Νικο Χατζοπουλο ... εχουν σημασια οι στιχοι :Very Happy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUJPCFVbop8

----------


## gtogias

Μια συμμετοχή και για μένα

Γιώργος

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Στην τελευταία μας συνάντηση που κάναμε για το 2008 σας είχα αναφέρει για την συγκεκριμένη εκδήλωση.

θέλω να ευχαριστήσω την ΑΝΕΚ και όλους όσους μας βοήθησαν για την πραγματοποίηση αυτής της εκδήλωσης.
Για το πιο θα είναι το πλοίο δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ακόμα με σιγουριά γιατί ένα απαγορευτικό να υπάρξει σίγουρα θα μας ανατρέψει την επιλογή που έχουμε κάνει.
Για την συμμετοχή σας θα υπάρξει συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία, θα συμπληρώνεται σε ηλεκτρονική φόρμα  τα στοιχεία σας, αυτα θα μας έρχονται ηλεκτρονικά και όχι μέσα από το φόρουμ όπως γίνεται τώρα.
Τις επόμενες μέρες θα έχετε περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την εκδήλωση μας.
Τέλος θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τον φίλο NAXOS για το δώρο που μας προσφέρει σχετικά με το φλουρί της πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας μας.

----------


## navigation

Πολύ ωραία!!!    Μέσα και εγώ λοιπόν  :Very Happy:

----------


## Διονύσιος Μουζάκης

Φυσικά είμαι μέσα και ευχαριστώ πολύ! :Wink:

----------


## blueseacat

*Γειά σας παιδιά, αυτή τη φορά θα είμαι και εγώ. Να είστε όλοι καλάααα*

----------


## papamarios

> Το 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26071 
> 
> είναι στην ευχάριστη θέση
> να σας ανακοινώσει ότι το κόψιμο της Πρωτοχρονιάτικης 
> πίτας του θα γίνει την 
> Κυριακή 8 Φεβρουαρίου 2009
> και ώρα 12:00 (μεσημέρι) σε πλοίο
> ...


Papamarios + 1 Είμαστε δύο άτομα. Εγώ και η Καπετάνισσα και μην μας ξεχάσετε!!!!!!!

----------


## ευρυδίκη

Εννοείται πως θα παρευρεθώ μετά του συνοδού μου!
Τέτοιες υδάτινες εκδηλώσεις δεν χάνονται!!! 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

Ακόμα είναι νωρίς για να ξέρω... αλλά υπόσχωμαι να κάνω ότι μπορώ ώστε να είμαι κι εγώ εκεί :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .....

----------


## apari

Εκεινη την εποχή κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είμαι Αθήνα , οπότε μέσα και εγώ πιθανότητα με την κοπελιά παρέα.

----------


## kapas

λειπει ο kapas απο ανεκοπλοιο?????  :Razz:  :Razz:  τεσπα δεν χρειαζεται να το πω κιολας οτι ειμαι μεσα ετσι??

----------


## dimitris

> Για την συμμετοχή σας θα υπάρξει συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία, θα συμπληρώνεται σε ηλεκτρονική φόρμα τα στοιχεία σας, αυτα θα μας έρχονται ηλεκτρονικά και όχι μέσα από το φόρουμ όπως γίνεται τώρα.
> Τις επόμενες μέρες θα έχετε περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την εκδήλωση μας.


Να σταθουμε λιγο σε αυτο που γραφει ο Νικος :Wink:

----------


## papamarios

> Εννοείται πως θα παρευρεθώ μετά του συνοδού μου!
> Τέτοιες υδάτινες εκδηλώσεις δεν χάνονται!!!


πως και δεν είσαι κατά Αμέρικα μερια εσύ;;;;. Χάθηκες μικρό. Έχεις τις ευχές μου για καλή χρονια αλλά φωνάζει και η καπετάνισσα να στείλω και τις δικές της. Καλή Χρονιά μεΥγεία, Ευτυχία και Αγάπη

Υ.Γ. Σε βάζω μέσον κακομοίρα μου αν και δήλωσα, κάνε κουμάντο, θα είναι και η Καπετάνισσα μαζί, ααπό κοντά

----------


## Samantha

> Το 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26071 
> 
> είναι στην ευχάριστη θέση
> να σας ανακοινώσει ότι το κόψιμο της Πρωτοχρονιάτικης 
> πίτας του θα γίνει την 
> Κυριακή 8 Φεβρουαρίου 2009
> και ώρα 12:00 (μεσημέρι) σε πλοίο
> ...


balte me kai mena, kal;h xronia paides

----------


## Samantha

Καλή χρονιά παίδες , ναι ναι και εγώ θα έρθω με το σύζυγο φυσικά  :Smile:

----------


## LE DIFROCHE

Τις καλλύτερες και ολόψυχες ευχές μου το 2009 να είναι η καλύτερη χρονιά, από όλες τις προηγούμενες, σε όλη την παρέα.
Ελπίζοντας οτι θα γίνω δεκτός και εγώ σ΄αυτή, θα ήθελα να είμαι μαζί σας στις 08-02-09 στην κοπη της πίτας.
Ευχαριστώ
Γιώργος Μαργέλης
Marine Interior Designer

----------


## roussosf

> Αμάν!!!! Βλέπω βαρυσήμαντες δηλώσεις παιδιά (CORFU)..... κι εγώ με τη καπετάνισα μαζί σας.


δηλωσεις συμετοχης στην πιττα σε ποιον δηλωνουμε

----------


## dimitris

> Για την συμμετοχή σας θα υπάρξει συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία, θα συμπληρώνεται σε ηλεκτρονική φόρμα τα στοιχεία σας, αυτα θα μας έρχονται ηλεκτρονικά και όχι μέσα από το φόρουμ όπως γίνεται τώρα.
> Τις επόμενες μέρες θα έχετε περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την εκδήλωση μας.


παιδια διαβαστε λιγο αυτο που λεει ο Νικος,
καλα κανετε και το λετε κι εδω να εχουμε μια πρωτη εικονα!

----------


## roussosf

> παιδια διαβαστε λιγο αυτο που λεει ο Νικος,
> καλα κανετε και το λετε κι εδω να εχουμε μια πρωτη εικονα!


και ο τυχερος θα παει ταξιδι με το πλοιο του 2009 το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ?

----------


## Νaval22

> Θα έρθω κι εγώ !! Καταπληκτική ιδέα το πλοίο.


ε αφού θα έρθεις και εσύ δημητρη,δεν μπορώ να λείψω,μέσα και εγώ :Wink:

----------


## ioannav

Χρόνια πολλά, καλή χρονιά σε όλους!
Αν δεν βρίσκομαι σε θάλασσες πολύ μακρινές (αυτό είναι το τρέχον σχέδιο), θα έρθω οπωσδήποτε... Για να δούμε ποιος θα με κερδίσει ;-)

----------


## Apostolos

Μα καλά θα κλείσουμε μέσα το πλήρωμα για να κόψουμε εμεις την πίτα? Θα μας βρίζουνε!

----------


## giorgos....

δεν χρειάζεται συζήτηση.. θα έρθω και εγώ..

----------


## alcaeos

βαλτε και εμενα ...θα ειναι υπεροχα ...!!!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Δυστυχώς κατά 95&#37; (για να μην πω κατά 99.9%) θα ειμαι μακριά εκεινη την ημερομηνία (Κορέα)...
Οπότε κρατήστε μου ενα κομμάτι... (αυτό με το φλουρί.... :Very Happy: )

----------


## ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ-ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

Καλησπερα σε ολους με τις καλυτερες εθχες μου για καλη χρονια
Φυσικα θα ειμαι και εγω εκει 
Ευχαριστω
Γιωργος Φουγιας
ARMI-A/428Το 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26071  
είναι στην ευχάριστη θέση
να σας ανακοινώσει ότι το κόψιμο της Πρωτοχρονιάτικης 
πίτας του θα γίνει την 
Κυριακή 8 Φεβρουαρίου 2009
και ώρα 12:00 (μεσημέρι) σε πλοίο
της  
[ 
που θα βρίσκεται ελλιμενισμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά 
Λεπτομέρειες θα ανακοινωθούν τις επόμενες μέρες απο τον Νίκο.
Δηλώστε την συμμετοχή σας εδώ. 
Προσέλευση στην εκδήλωση χωρίς δήλωση συμμετοχής δεν θα επιτρέπεται. 

υ/γ. Μην καταναλωθούμε σε ανούσιες ερωτήσεις του τύπου

"πιο πλοίο θα έιναι"? Θα ανακοινωθούν όλα στην ώρα τους.[/quote]

----------


## Naias II

Μπορούμε να φέρουμε και 2-3 άτομα μαζί ή θα καθήσει το πλοίο?:mrgreen::lol::mrgreen:

----------


## navigation

> Τις καλλύτερες και ολόψυχες ευχές μου το 2009 να είναι η καλύτερη χρονιά, από όλες τις προηγούμενες, σε όλη την παρέα.
> 
> Ελπίζοντας οτι θα γίνω δεκτός και εγώ σ΄αυτή, θα ήθελα να είμαι μαζί σας στις 08-02-09 στην κοπη της πίτας.
> Ευχαριστώ
> Γιώργος Μαργέλης
> 
> Marine Interior Designer


 

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας Γιώργο!!!

----------


## ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ-ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

> Μπορούμε να φέρουμε και 2-3 άτομα μαζί ή θα καθήσει το πλοίο?:mrgreen::lol::mrgreen:


καλησπερα φιλε Naias II
το πλοιο αντεχει πολλα κιλα ακομα,
θα εχουμε πληροφοριες τις επομενες μερες
καθως και μια φορμα που θα συμπληρωσουμε δια την συμμετοχη μας

----------


## ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ-ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

Καλησπερα φιλε μου navigation καλως σας βρηκα ολους
ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια,να υποθεσω οτι εισαι ο γνωστος Γιωργος του κυριου Νασου?

----------


## dimitris

> και ο τυχερος θα παει ταξιδι με το πλοιο του 2009 το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ?


αν αλλαξει πετρελαια κατι μπορει να γινει :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

και εγω μεσα παιδες!!και ας ειναι σε πλοιο της ανεκ....:-|

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Θεού θέλοντος και υπηρεσίας επιτρέποντος θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί.Απλά δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ 100%.

----------


## Leo

Μια υπενθύμιση στα μέλη μας.

Ευχαριστούμε κατ αρχήν για την αθρόα συμμετοχή. Η δήλωση συμμετοχής σας θα πρέπει να ξαναγίνει όταν δημοσιευθεί εδώ το σχετικό έντυπο. Θα ζητηθούν μερικά στοιχεία σας που θα παραδωθούν στο πλοίο, για τον έλεγχο κατά την επιβίβαση, όπως απαιτείται απο τους κανονισμούς ασφαλέιας (ISPS).

----------


## Apollo

Προτιθεμαι να ερθω κι εγω να σας συνατησω απο κοντα με φιλη μου της οποιας της αρεσουν τα καραβια και η θαλασσα.

----------


## hatzibileus

Στην τελευαταία συνάντηση δεν κατάφερα λόγω στρατού να παρευρεθώ και το προηγούμενο καιρό ήμουν Χίο, για ναυτιλιακές σπουδές. 
Νομίζω ότι θα μου δοθεί η ευακαιρία αφού ΣΚ είμαι έξω να παρευρεθώ με μία συμφοιτήτριά μου ακόμα, (Ηλεάνα) μέλος και αυτή της μεγάλης παρέας του naytilia.gr 
Ελπίζω λοιπόν να μην έχω υπηρεσιά οπότε πάμε για ΚΟΠΗ  :Very Happy:

----------


## evridiki

Εγω ειμαι μεσα!!!!  :Very Happy:  Λειπει ο Μαρτης απο την Σαρακωστη? χιχιχι

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Εγω θα ειμαι στην Θεσσαλονικη για τη κοπη της πιτας του Α.Σ.Κ.Β.Ε.   :Sad:

----------


## Romilda

> Μα καλά θα κλείσουμε μέσα το πλήρωμα για να κόψουμε εμεις την πίτα? Θα μας βρίζουνε!


σωστος ο συζυγος!!! οι ανθρωποι σιγουρα δεν εχουν τις ορεξεις μας!!!

----------


## Samantha

Νίκο, Τελικά πότε θα στείλεις τις φόρμες συμμετοχής για την εκδήλωση της κοπής πίτας???? η τελικά δεν θα στείλετε????

----------


## Leo

Φυσικά και θα σταλεί... λίγη υπομονή παρακλώ.

----------


## Thanasis89

Είναι δυνατόν να λείπω εγώ από το Κρητικό βαπόρι ; Αν όλα πάνε κατ' ευχήν θα είμαι κι εγώ εκεί ! Προλαβαίνω δεν προλαβαίνω !  :Razz:

----------


## Queen Victoria

paidia thelw k egw poly poly na erthw!!!!!!
 :Smile: 
tha parw k mia filh m mazi!!
poia diadikasia prepei na akolouthisw???
thanks!!!!!!!!


p.s. kalh xronia!!!!!!

----------


## .voyager

Kαλή χρονιά, Queen Victoria!
Σύντομα θα υπάρξει ενημέρωση από τους moderators σχετικά με την εκδήλωση και τις όποιες διασικασίες χρειαστεί να ακολουθηθούν  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Συγχαρητηρια για την ιδεα. Αν θελετε σαν δωρο σε οποιο πεσει το φλουρι προσφερω τετραημερη διαμονη στη ΝΑΞΟ (ξενοδοχειο με πρωινο).Νομιζω οτι μπορουν να βρεθουν και τα εισιτηρια απο καποια εταιρεια free (ευτυχως τωρα ειναι πολλες)ετσι δεν ειναι Νικο ? ωστε το πακετο να ειναι πληρες.
> Αν η προσφορα γινει δεκτη θα πουμε λεπτομερειες.
> Τωρα αν το φλουρι πεσει σε καποιο Ναξιωτη (που αυξανονται με γοργο ρυθμο) εχωμε καιρο να βρουμε με τι θα αντικαταστησω τη προσφορα της διαμονης.


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Naxos για όλα  αύριο το πρωί θα είμαι στην Νάξο  :Wink: 
Η φόρμα είναι έτοιμη ήδη μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα την ανοίξουμε για να δήλώσετε συμμετοχή, θα ενημερώθείτε με e-mail και απο τις ανακοινώσεις του forum μας.

----------


## thomas.kolios

kalispera paidia kai ego thelo na simetascho stin kopi tis pitas tha ertho me enan filo mou!!!!!

----------


## samurai

Μέσα και εγω φυσικά :Very Happy:

----------


## pastav2003

Εύχομαι καλή χρονιά και καλά ταξίδια σε όσους ταξιδεύουν.
Παρακαλώ όπως υπολογίσετε και μένα μαζί με τη σύζυγο για την εκδήλωση κοπής της πίττας.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για δηλώσεις συμμετοχής πατήστε εδώ

----------


## Ergis

ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΞΟ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΩ;;;4 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΙΑΜΟΝΗ;;; :Confused:  :Confused: :mrgreen:

----------


## dkampouroglou

Καλά βρε παιδιά, χρειάζεται και το τηλέφωνο, και *ο αριθμός αστυνομικής ταυτότητας* για να δηλώσουμε συμμετοχή για την κοπή της πίτας ???
Είστε σοβαροί ? Γνωρίζω τα περί ISPS , αλλά τον Αρ. Δελτίου Ταυτότητας δεν στον ζητάνε ούτε στην έκδοση εισητηρίων για να ταξιδεύσεις με την ΑΝΕΚ !!
Πόσο μάλλον που τον ζητάτε και online  :Confused: . 
Αν δεν αλλάξει το σύστημα με την online φόρμα εγώ και δύο άτομα που θα ερχόμασταν μαζί δεν ερχόμαστε.
Νομίζω τα παραπάνω που επισημαίνω είναι αυτονόητα από τον οποιοδήποτε γνωρίζει τα ελάχιστα για την ασφάλεια στο Internet

----------


## moutsokwstas

νομιζω οτι οταν επισκεπτομαστε ενα πλοιο μας ζητουν ταυτοτητες ως επισκεπτες, οπως στην προκειμενη περιπτωση. δεν μπορουν να ειναι ολα μπαστε σκυλοι αλεστε σε αυτη τη χωρα!

----------


## scoufgian

οσες επισκεψεις εχω κανει σε πλοια ,καλεσμενος των ακτοπλοικων εταιριων, στην εισοδο ,μου ζητησανε και κρατησανε την αστυνομικη μου ταυτοτητα............οσο για το θεμα της ασφαλειας του ιντερνετ τι να πω........ας τα στειλουμε με sms

----------


## Speedkiller

> οσο για το θεμα της ασφαλειας του ιντερνετ τι να πω........ας τα στειλουμε με sms


Απλά να πω επειδή γνωρίζω πέντε πραγματάκια πως απ τη στιγμή που τα δεδομένα που ανταλάσσονται δεν είναι κρυπτογραφημένα είναι πολύ εύκολο να κάποιος να τα δει...Και δεν έιναι ένα χαζο Nickname...Είναι πιο ευαίσθητες πληροφορίες!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

...να συμπληρωσω ο,τι οταν μας ζητουν καποιοι κατι, μας το ζητουν με ευγενικο κι εντιμο τροπο. οταν η τραπεζα μας ζηταει την ταυτοτητα και τα λοιπα στοιχεια, τοτε δεν μας πειραζει...

----------


## scoufgian

> Απλά να πω επειδή γνωρίζω πέντε πραγματάκια πως απ τη στιγμή που τα δεδομένα που ανταλάσσονται δεν είναι κρυπτογραφημένα είναι πολύ εύκολο να κάποιος να τα δει...Και δεν έιναι ένα χαζο Nickname...Είναι πιο ευαίσθητες πληροφορίες!!!


φιλε speedkiller θα μου επιτρεψεις να σου πω οτι ο σχεδιασμος για την αποστολη αυτων των προσωπικων στοιχειων δεν εγινε χυμα στο κυμα αλλα υπηρξε καποια διεργασια που εξασφαλιζει την ασφαλεια των προσωπικων στοιχειων.

----------


## Speedkiller

Παιδιά δεν θέλω να θίξω τον τρόπο διαχείρισης των πληροφοριών!!!Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι κατα τη μεταφορά προς εσάς μπορεί πιθανώς κάποιος να τις δει!Δεν αμφισβητώ τις προθέσεις σας!!!προς θεού...

----------


## Vortigern

*Παιδια κατα την επισκεψη σε πλοιο το οποιο βρισκεται ελλιμενισμενο ζητειται παντα στην εισοδο ,αστυνομικη ταυτοτητα και παραλληλα δινεται στον επισκεπτη καρτελακι visitor.Παραδειγμα εγω μια φορα πηγα στο κρητη 2 να μπω μεσα πορομενος για φωτο αλλα δν με αφησαν γιατι δν ειχα ταυτοτητα μαζι μου.Να κλεισουμε αυτο το θεμα εδω και να μην χαλαμε την γιορτη μας με νομικα θεματα,τελος οποιος θελει ερχεται,αλλιως στο σπιτι και τηλεοραση.Καλυτερα κιολας να σβηστουν τα μυνιματα....*

----------


## Naias II

Εεε συγγνώμη όχι και έτσι, μην αρπαζόμαστε. Δεν είναι κακό να ακούμε την γνώμη του άλλου. Εγώ ειλικρινά μόλις είδα την αίτηση χάρηκα μετά βλέπω αριθμό δελτίου ταύτοτητας και μαζεύτηκα. *Άλλο να μας ζητήσουν τη ταυτότητα στο πλοίο και άλλο να δώσουμε online τα στοιχεία.*

*Υ.Γ.1:* Με όλο το σεβασμό δεν υπάρχει θέμα ότι δεν εμπιστεύομαι το site απλά εννοείται κυκλοφορούν τόσοι χάκερ. 
*Υ.Γ.2:* Δεν θα πάρω θέση για το αν θα παραστώ, απλά θα περιμένω μήπως αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## mastropanagos

1)Τον αριθμο δελτιου ταυτοτητας δεν τον ζηταει το φορουμ αλλα το πλοιο...
2)δεν μπορεις να μπεις μεσα σε ενα πλοιο χωρις την ταυτοτητα σου οταν ειναι ελλιμενισμενο βασει isps,υπαρχει το αναλογο security level... 
3)Εφοσον ζητειται online ενα τετοιο στοιχειο υπαρχει και η αναλογη προστασια προσωπικου απορρητου και πρωτοκολο προστασιας....
Μην φοβαστε τιποτα,πιο πολυ κινδυνευετε στη τραπεζα που τον δινετε παρα εδω... :Smile:

----------


## Speedkiller

> 1
> 3)Εφοσον ζητειται online ενα τετοιο στοιχειο υπαρχει και η αναλογη προστασια προσωπικου απορρητου και πρωτοκολο προστασιας....


Επαναλαμβάνω επειδή το γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι πως εαν δεν υπάρχει κρυπτογράφηση όλα μπορούν να γίνουν ορατά σε κάποιον που γνωρίζει κ το επιθυμεί!Π.χ. σε όλα τα Mail χρησιμοποιείται κρυπτογραφηση κατα την ανταλλαγή πληροφοριών.Οπως και σε όλα τα on-line τραπεζικά συστήματα! :Wink: 
Όλα αυτα τα λεώ επειδή ένας φίλος εξέφρασε τις ανησυχίες του περί αυτού!Δεν έχω κανένα κέρδος ούτε και κάτι εναντιον του ναυτιλιά η των διαχειριστων και προσωπικη μου άποψη πως εφόσον είναι απαραίτητη η ταυτότητα ας επιδεικνύεται στο πλοιο!Ούτε εγώ θα επιθυμούσα να στείλω τον αριθμό ταυτότητας μου μεσω ιντερνετ...

----------


## mastropanagos

> Επαναλαμβάνω επειδή το γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι πως εαν δεν υπάρχει κρυπτογράφηση όλα μπορούν να γίνουν ορατά σε κάποιον που γνωρίζει κ το επιθυμεί!Π.χ. σε όλα τα Mail χρησιμοποιείται κρυπτογραφηση κατα την ανταλλαγή πληροφοριών.Οπως και σε όλα τα on-line τραπεζικά συστήματα!
> Όλα αυτα τα λεώ επειδή ένας φίλος εξέφρασε τις ανησυχίες του περί αυτού!Δεν έχω κανένα κέρδος ούτε και κάτι εναντιον του ναυτιλιά η των διαχειριστων και προσωπικη μου άποψη πως εφόσον είναι απαραίτητη η ταυτότητα ας επιδεικνύεται στο πλοιο!Ούτε εγώ θα επιθυμούσα να στείλω τον αριθμό ταυτότητας μου μεσω ιντερνετ...


Βασικα το κουρασαμε πολυ ενω δεν πρεπει..Και ξαναεπαναλαμβανω φιλε Κωστα οτι υπαρχει κρυπτογραφηση για αυτη την online "φορμα".... :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

Είναι πολύ ευχάριστο που μια μεγάλη εταιρία σαν την ΑΝΕΚ δέχεται να μας φιλοξενήσει σε πλοίο για την κοπή της πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας του nautilia.
Πιστεύω ότι είναι η χαρά κάθε καραβολάτρη  μία τέτοια εκδήλωση να γίνεται πάνω σε αυτό που αγαπάει δηλαδή ενα πλοίο.
Επίσης είναι πολύ ωραία  η κίνηση του γραφείου ΝΑΧΟΣ TOURS (και του φίλου νάξος) να προσφέρει 4ήμερη διαμονή στην Νάξο σε οποιόν τύχει το φλουρί .

Ελπίζω να μαζευτούμε πολλά άτομα και να γνωριστούμε μεταξύ μας ακομα καλύτερα καθώς και να γνωρίσουμε καινούργια ατομα

----------


## dimitris

> ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΞΟ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΩ;;;4 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΙΑΜΟΝΗ;;;:mrgreen:


Εσενα Εργη σου κανω δωρο 4 μερες στο Μυριση (ξερεις εσυ) προσφορα του Δημου Δρυμαλιας :Razz: 
Σωστος ο Συλβερ!!!

----------


## dkampouroglou

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι τόσο δύσκολο για μερικούς έξυπνους και 'ανετους' που σχολιάζουν, να καταλάβουν πως είναι η απόλυτη βλακεία να στείλει κάποιος τον Αρ. Δελτίου Ταυτότητας του μέσω Ιντερνετ και ειδικά μέσω του Forum. Μόνο αυτό και το όνομα (που επίσης το δίνουμε) χρειάζονται για να εκδοθεί οποιαδήποτε πιστωτική κάρτα ή δάνειο.O φίλος Mastropanagos να μας κουράσει λίγο ακόμα, δεν με πειράζει, και να μου πας πει τί κρυπτογράφηση έχει η on line φόρμα και πιο πρότυπο εφαρμόζει το Nautilia για την πιστοποίηση της κρυπτογράφησης αυτής, όπως και ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος κατά το Νόμο στο forum έναντι υποκλοπής στοιχείων ή άλλης ενέργειας.

Και βέβαια συμφωνώ με τον Naias II ! Μπορούμε να επιδείξουμε την ταυτότητα μας κατά την επιβίβαση στο πλοίο. 

Οσο για τον Vortigern* : ....Να κλεισουμε αυτο το θεμα εδω και να μην χαλαμε την γιορτη μας με νομικα θεματα,τελος οποιος θελει ερχεται,αλλιως στο σπιτι και τηλεοραση.Καλυτερα κιολας να σβηστουν τα μυνιματα....*,
Σ'ευχαριστώ που σκέφτηκες τόσο σοβαρά το θέμα που προέκυψε. Η εποικοδομητική σου άποψη και η συμβολή σου με σκλάβωσαν πραγματικά.

----------


## sylver23

συγνωμη φιλε μου αλλα σου ειπαν 10 φορες οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ασφαλειας.αν εκδωσες εσυ καρτα πιστωτικη με ονοματεπωνυμο να μηνυσεις την τραπεζα καλυτερα γιατι απαγορευεται.
μην χαλαμε την ατμοσφαιρα που εχουμε.στην τελικη απο την στιγμη που η ανεκ ζηταει τον αρ δελτιου δεν μπορει να γινει αλλιως.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι τόσο δύσκολο για μερικούς έξυπνους και 'ανετους' που σχολιάζουν, να καταλάβουν πως είναι η απόλυτη βλακεία να στείλει κάποιος τον Αρ. Δελτίου Ταυτότητας του μέσω Ιντερνετ και ειδικά μέσω του Forum. Μόνο αυτό και το όνομα (που επίσης το δίνουμε) χρειάζονται για να εκδοθεί οποιαδήποτε πιστωτική κάρτα ή δάνειο.O φίλος Mastropanagos να μας κουράσει λίγο ακόμα, δεν με πειράζει, και να μου πας πει τί κρυπτογράφηση έχει η on line φόρμα και πιο πρότυπο εφαρμόζει το Nautilia για την πιστοποίηση της κρυπτογράφησης αυτής, όπως και ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος κατά το Νόμο στο forum έναντι υποκλοπής στοιχείων ή άλλης ενέργειας.
> 
> Και βέβαια συμφωνώ με τον Naias II ! Μπορούμε να επιδείξουμε την ταυτότητα μας κατά την επιβίβαση στο πλοίο. 
> 
> Οσο για τον Vortigern* : ....Να κλεισουμε αυτο το θεμα εδω και να μην χαλαμε την γιορτη μας με νομικα θεματα,τελος οποιος θελει ερχεται,αλλιως στο σπιτι και τηλεοραση.Καλυτερα κιολας να σβηστουν τα μυνιματα....*,
> Σ'ευχαριστώ που σκέφτηκες τόσο σοβαρά το θέμα που προέκυψε. Η εποικοδομητική σου άποψη και η συμβολή σου με σκλάβωσαν πραγματικά.


Δεν θα σου αναλυσω τη κρυπτογραφηση,αλλα μπορω να σου αναλυσω τον κωδικα ISPS που τον χρησιμοποιω και στο επαγγελμα μου,δεν κοβουμε λιγο τις ειρωνιες???Τραβηξε πολυ το θεμα...

----------


## dkampouroglou

Οκ συγγνώμη τότε. Το ξέρω πως όλο αυτό το κάνετε για να μην έρθουν αυτοί που θα κέρδιζαν το φλουρί ... :Wink: 
Δεν ήθελα να δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα. Θα έρθω ούτως ή άλλως.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Περιμένετε ρε παιδιά να απαντήσει κάποιος υπεύθυνος..
Τον φάγατε τον άνθρωπο..:???:

----------


## apari

Να ρωτήσω εγώ πιο πρακτικές απορίες που έχω;
Η φόρμα είναι ατομική; Δηλαδή αν θέλω να πάρω και την φίλη μου μαζί πρέπει να συπληρώσω και 2η φόρμα ή απλα το γράφω στα σχόλια;
Επίσης όλα τα πεδία της φόρμας είναι υποχρεωτικά; Εγώ σταθερό τηλ δεν έχω για παραδειγμα!

----------


## Apollo

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι τόσο δύσκολο για μερικούς έξυπνους και 'ανετους' που σχολιάζουν, να καταλάβουν πως είναι η απόλυτη βλακεία να στείλει κάποιος τον Αρ. Δελτίου Ταυτότητας του μέσω Ιντερνετ και ειδικά μέσω του Forum. Μόνο αυτό και το όνομα (που επίσης το δίνουμε) χρειάζονται για να εκδοθεί οποιαδήποτε πιστωτική κάρτα ή δάνειο.O φίλος Mastropanagos να μας κουράσει λίγο ακόμα, δεν με πειράζει, και να μου πας πει τί κρυπτογράφηση έχει η on line φόρμα και πιο πρότυπο εφαρμόζει το Nautilia για την πιστοποίηση της κρυπτογράφησης αυτής, όπως και ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος κατά το Νόμο στο forum έναντι υποκλοπής στοιχείων ή άλλης ενέργειας.
> 
> Και βέβαια συμφωνώ με τον Naias II ! Μπορούμε να επιδείξουμε την ταυτότητα μας κατά την επιβίβαση στο πλοίο. 
> 
> Οσο για τον Vortigern* : ....Να κλεισουμε αυτο το θεμα εδω και να μην χαλαμε την γιορτη μας με νομικα θεματα,τελος οποιος θελει ερχεται,αλλιως στο σπιτι και τηλεοραση.Καλυτερα κιολας να σβηστουν τα μυνιματα....*,
> Σ'ευχαριστώ που σκέφτηκες τόσο σοβαρά το θέμα που προέκυψε. Η εποικοδομητική σου άποψη και η συμβολή σου με σκλάβωσαν πραγματικά.


Οταν υπαρχει κρυπτογραφηση και η φορμα ειναι ασφαλης, ενα κιτρινο λουκετακι η στο κατω δεξια μερος της οθονης  στο αddress bar του Internet Explorer. Το λουκετακι αυτο ειναι διεθνες σημα οτι η φορμα ειναι SECURE (ασφαλεις) απο επιβουλεις. Στην παρουσα φορμα δεν υπαρχει τετοιο λουκετακι. 

Εγω απο την πλευρα μου εχω ξενο διαβατηριο και κατα τις οδηγιες της εκδουσας αρχης δεν μπορω να το αποχωριστω... οποτε με βλεπω να εχω προβλημα να δινω το διαβατηριο μου σε εναν υπαλληλο του πλοιου.

----------


## Ergis

> Εσενα Εργη σου κανω δωρο 4 μερες στο Μυριση (ξερεις εσυ) προσφορα του Δημου Δρυμαλιας
> Σωστος ο Συλβερ!!!


α.....εντξει τοτε:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

> Να ρωτήσω εγώ πιο πρακτικές απορίες που έχω;
> Η φόρμα είναι ατομική; Δηλαδή αν θέλω να πάρω και την φίλη μου μαζί πρέπει να συπληρώσω και 2η φόρμα ή απλα το γράφω στα σχόλια;
> Επίσης όλα τα πεδία της φόρμας είναι υποχρεωτικά; Εγώ σταθερό τηλ δεν έχω για παραδειγμα!


Απαντήσεις: Ναι χρειάζεται μια φόρμα για κάθε ένα από εμάς που θα δηλώσουμε συμμετοχή (δηλαδή μια για σένα και μία για τον/την συνοδό/φίλο(-η). Υποχρεωτικά είναι τα κουτάκια με αστερίσκο. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο σταθερό τηλέφωνο, ένα κινητό είναι επίσης αποδεκτό.

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω τα μέλη ότι η διαδικασία για την εκδήλωση έχει οριστεί. Η συμμετοχή στην εκδήλωση δεν είναι υποχρεωτική. ¶ν κάποιο μέλος δεν επιθυμεί να παρευερεθεί για όποιον δήποτε λόγο είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα του και δεν χρειάζεται να δηλώσει εδώ ότι δεν θα έρθει. Ζητάμε δηλώσεις  συμμετοχής μόνο και είναι ευνόητο ότι όποιος δεν δηλωσει συμμετοχή δεν επιθυμεί να έρθει. Πιστεύω ότι είμαι σαφής και έγινα κατανοητός από όλους. Σας ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.

----------


## Apollo

Λυπουμαι που οι απαιτουμενες διαδικασιες μου απαγορευουν να παραβρεθω στην κοπη της πιττας. Αποσυρω την δηλωση που ειχα κανει προ ημερων οτι θα συμμετασχω στην κοπη.

----------


## mastrokostas

Καταρχήν θέλω να σας ,πω ότι όταν παμε κάπου επίσκεψη ,του όρους δεν τους καθορίζει ο επισκέπτης αλλά αυτός που μας φιλοξενεί . Θα πρέπει να ξέρεται ότι μετά και από τα γεγονότα των τελευταίων ημερών, τα μέτρα ασφαλείας στα πλοία και το λιμάνι, είναι ακόμη αυστηρότερα .
Για τον αριθμό ταυτότητας , όλοι μας ξέρουμε ότι τον έχουμε δώσει παντού άπειρες φορές χωρίς να ελέγξουμε ποτέ που καταλήγει . Για να πάρεις πχ ένα δάνειο, η τράπεζα έχει φωτοτυπία και τις δυο όψεις της ταυτότητας μας .Σε όσα πλοία έχω επισκεφτεί προσωπικά , μου έχουν ζητηθεί τα στοιχεία της ταυτότητας ,εμένα και των άλλων 50 επισκεπτών ,να σταλούν μέσο E-Mail . 
Ακόμη όποιο μέλος δεν επιθυμεί να παρευρεθεί ,δεν χρειάζεται να το αναφέρει .Για μας θα έχει τον ίδιο σεβασμό και εκτιμήσει που είχε μέχρι σήμερα, είτε έρθει στη εκδήλωση είτε δεν έρθει .
..Νομίζω ότι έγινα κατανοητός, και θα παρακαλούσα το θέμα να σταματήσει εδώ. 
Εγω παντως θα πιω μια τσικουδια και γι αυτους που δεν θα μπορεσουν να ρθουν ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν και το κάλυψε ο mastrokostas με τις συνήθεις διαδικασίες για επίσκεψη σε ελιμενισμένο πλοίο. Τα σενάρια είναι πολλά και δεν τα γράφω για να μη δώσω ιδέες...




> 1)Τον αριθμο δελτιου ταυτοτητας δεν τον ζηταει το φορουμ αλλα το πλοιο...
> 2)δεν μπορεις να μπεις μεσα σε ενα πλοιο χωρις την ταυτοτητα σου οταν ειναι ελλιμενισμενο βασει isps,υπαρχει το αναλογο security level...


Για όσους εχουν απορίες για το τι λέει ο ISPS για πρόσβαση στα πλοία παραθέτω απόσπασμα για το τι πρέπει να προβλέπει το Σχέδιο Ασφαλείας Πλοίου, ολόκληρος ο κώδικας είναι εδώ (Επίπεδο Ασφαλέιας 1 ή Security Level 1 είναι το μικρότερο, όσο μεγαλώνει ίνονται και πιο αυστηρα όπως έγραψε ο mastropanagos):

"Στο ΣΑΠ θα πρέπει να ορίζονται οι τρόποι αναγνώρισης που απαιτούνται σε κάθε επίπεδο ασφάλειας για να επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση και η παραμονή ατόμων στο πλοίο, χωρίς να δημιουργείται πρόβλημα ασφάλειας. Στους τρόπους αυτούς μπορεί να περιλαμβάνεται η ανάπτυξη καταλλήλου συστήματος αναγνώρισης το οποίο να καθιστά δυνατές μόνιμες και προσωρινές αναγνωρίσεις, για το προσωπικό του πλοίου και τους επισκέπτες αντίστοιχα. Κάθε σύστημα αναγνώρισης πλοίου πρέπει, όταν είναι εφικτό στην πράξη, να συντονίζεται με το σύστημα το οποίο εφαρμόζεται στη λιμενική εγκατάσταση. Οι επιβάτες θα πρέπει να μπορούν να αποδεικνύουν την ταυτότητά τους με κάρτες επιβίβασης, εισιτήρια κ.λπ., αλλά δεν πρέπει να τους επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση σε ζώνες περιορισμένης πρόσβασης χωρίς συνοδεία. Το ΣΑΠ θα πρέπει να ορίζει διατάξεις για τη διασφάλιση της τακτικής ενημέρωσης των συστημάτων αναγνώρισης και την πειθαρχική δίωξη κατάχρησης των διαδικασιών.

9.12 Θα πρέπει να απαγορεύεται η πρόσβαση στο πλοίο σε εκείνους που δεν είναι πρόθυμοι ήδεν μπορούν να αποδείξουν την ταυτότητά τους ή/και να επιβεβαιώσουν το σκοπό της επίσκεψής τους όταν τους ζητείται, και η απόπειρα πρόσβασής τους θα πρέπει να αναφέρεται, κατά περίπτωση, στους ΑΑΠ, στους ΥΑΕ, στον υπεύθυνο ασφάλειας της λιμενικής εγκατάστασης (ΥΑΛΕ) και στις αρμόδιες σε θέματα ασφάλειας εθνικές ήτοπικές αρχές.

9.13 Στο ΣΑΠ θα πρέπει να ορίζεται η συχνότητα εφαρμογής οποιωνδήποτε ελέγχων πρόσβασης, ιδίως εάν πρόκειται να εφαρμοσθούν σε τυχαία ή περιστασιακή βάση.
Επίπεδο Ασφάλειας 1
9.14 Για το επίπεδο ασφάλειας 1, στο ΣΑΠ θα πρέπει να ορίζονται τα μέτρα ασφάλειας για τον έλεγχο της πρόσβασης στο πλοίο, για τον οποίο μπορεί να εφαρμόζονται τα κατωτέρω:
1. *έλεγχος της ταυτότητας όλων των προσώπων που θέλουν να επιβιβασθούν στο πλοίο και επιβεβαίωση των λόγων για τους οποίους θέλουν να επιβιβασθούν με έλεγχο, παραδείγματος χάρη, οδηγιών επιβίβασης, εισιτηρίων επιβατών, καρτών επιβίβασης, εντολών εργασίας κ.λπ.,*
2. σε συνεργασία με τη λιμενικήεγκατάσταση , το πλοίο πρέπει να διασφαλίζει ότι ορίζονται προστατευμένοι χώροι όπου μπορούν να διεξάγονται επιθεωρήσεις και έρευνα προσώπων, αποσκευών (συμπεριλαμβανομένων χειραποσκευών), προσωπικών ειδών, οχημάτων και του περιεχομένου αυτών,"

Ακόμα και για συνεργέια που δουλκεύουν στο πλοίο ή το πλήρωμα ακολουθείται παρόμοια διαδικασία με γνωστοποίηση των στοιχέιων τους από πριν.

----------


## Nick_Pet

Φίλε Παναγιώτη, νομίζω ότι το θέμα που θέτουν οι περισσότεροι είναι ότι δε θέλουν να στείλουν τα στοιχεία ταυτότητας μέσω της φόρμας, διαδικτυακά. Κανείς δε λέει ότι αρνείται να δώσει την ταυτότητά του στην είσοδο του πλοιου.

----------


## Samantha

Νίκο, έχω μία απορία για να ρ8ς με το σύζυγο μου πρέπει να ναι και εκείνος μέλος η απλά το γράφω απλά στα σχόλια;;;; οκ είδα την απαντηση 1 προς 1 η φόρμα

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Νίκο, έχω μία απορία για να ρ8ς με το σύζυγο μου πρέπει να ναι και εκείνος μέλος η απλά το γράφω απλά στα σχόλια;;;; οκ είδα την απαντηση 1 προς 1 η φόρμα


Συμπληρώνεις απλά την φόρμα εκ νέου και εκεί που αναφέρει το nickname αναφέρεις το δικό σου.

----------


## Naias II

> Φίλε Παναγιώτη, νομίζω ότι το θέμα που θέτουν οι περισσότεροι είναι ότι δε θέλουν να στείλουν τα στοιχεία ταυτότητας μέσω της φόρμας, διαδικτυακά. Κανείς δε λέει ότι αρνείται να δώσει την ταυτότητά του στην είσοδο του πλοιου.


Ακριβώς. Κανένας δεν το απάντησε αυτό.

----------


## Queen Victoria

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!!
ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Κ ΕΓΩ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΠΩΣ ΖΗΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΜΕΣΩ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΞΥΝΙΣΑ ΑΡΧΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗ ΟΧΙ ΟΠΟΤΕ..
ΑΣ ΕΛΠΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΕΡΡΕΥΣΑΝ...
 :Wink: 

ΩΣΤΟΣΟ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ...
ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΗΛΩΣΑΜΕ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ?? ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ ΣΤΟ Ε-ΜΑΙΛ ΜΑΣ Ή ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ???
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ!!!!
 :Smile: 

κ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ... ΣΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΝICKNAME ΜΟΥ.. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΟ?????

----------


## Leo

Θα ενημερωθείτε με e-mail όσοι έχετε δηλώσει συμμετοχή για τα υπόλοιπα, έγκαιρα και με λεπτομέρειες. Μπορείτε να στείλετε με ε-μαιλ info@nautilia.gr το nickname σας ώστε να προστεθεί στην αίτηση συμμετοχής σας.

----------


## jps

Δύο κομμάτια και για  μένα, παρακαλώ!!!

----------


## Leo

Τα παραγγέλνετε μόνοι σας με δύο αιτήσεις *εδώ*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω για τις μέχρι τώρα συμμετοχές σας, ήδη οι συμμετοχές είναι πολλές τόσες όσες είχα προβλέψει απο την αρχή .
Σχετικά με το πλοίο που θα γίνει η εκδήλωση μας δεν το έχουμε ανακοινώσει ακόμα γιατι υπάρχουν και οι απρόβλεπτοι παράγοντες (απογορευτικά) οι οποίοι μπορεί να μας αναγκάσουν να αλλάξουμε τα σχέδια μας.
*Στην εκδήλωση μας θα ανακοινωθεί και μία ευχάριστη έκπληξη*  :Wink: 
Για οποιαδήποτε απορία σχετικα με την εκδήλωση μας μπορειτε να επικοινωνείτε με e-mail στην ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση info@nautilia.gr

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Υπέροχη ιδέα!!! Εγώ δεν ξέρω ακόμα εαν θα βρίσκομαι στην Αθήνα εκείνη την ημέρα.
Ως προς το θέμα που έχει προκύψει σχετικά με τον αριθμό ταυτότητας για την έγκυρη υποβολή αίτησης συμμετοχής, δεν έχω, φυσικά, απολύτως κανένα λόγο να αμφισβητήσω ότι οι αρμόδιοι φίλοι διαχειριστές του nautilia έχουν λάβει όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα κατοχύρωσης των προσωπικών δεδομένων των μελών τους, κατά την ηλεκτρονική αποστολή των δεδομένων αυτών μέσω του internet. Πρέπει, επίσης, να πώ ότι, προσωπικά, είμαι σίγουρος ότι τόσο ο Νίκος, όσο και οι άλλοι αρμόδιοι διαχειριστές έχουν εξασφαλίσει τη μεγίστη δυνατή προστασία από κακόβουλες ενέργειες με στόχο τα προσωπικα δεδομένα που διαβιβάζονται ηλεκτρονικά στο nautilia.
Από την άλλη, όμως, δεν μπορούν όλα τα μέλη να έχουν την ίδια εξοικείωση με το internet, και είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να υπάρχουν φόβοι, με βάση όσα κατά καιρούς ακούγονται στα ΜΜΕ, ακόμα κι'εαν αυτά αφορούν σε άσχετες καταστάσεις.
Έτσι, και εαν αυτοί οι φόβοι δεν ακούγονται δικαιολογημένοι στα αυτιά κάποιου ειδικού, προτείνω να δώσουμε σε όσους το επιθυμούν τη δυνατότητα να στείλουν την αίτηση συμμετοχής *και με άλλα μέσα*, κατ'επιλογή τους, έτσι ώστε μην υπάρχει οποιοσδήποτε λόγος ανησυχίας, τον οποίο εγώ σέβομαι απόλυτα, κι'ας μην τον συμμερίζομαι.
Ας μην ξεχνούμε άλλωστε, ότι η χρήση του internet στην καθημερινή μας ζωή είναι μεν εκτεταμένη, αλλά όχι υποχρεωτική. Έτσι, εγώ έχω επιλέξει να κάνω σχεδόν όλες τις συναλλαγές μου διαδικτυακά (π.χ. πληρωμή λογαριασμών, αποστολή εμβασμάτων κλπ), επειδή έχω πειστεί για τα μέγιστα δυνατά standards ασφαλείας που υπάρχουν, και έχω αποδεχθεί τον απειροελάχιστο κίνδυνο που μπορεί να υπάρχει, προκειμένου έτσι να κάνω τη ζωή μου πιο εύκολη (π.χ. αποφεύγοντας τις ουρές).
Καταλαβαίνω , όμως, και αυτούς που αντιμετωπίζουν με επιφύλαξη, ή ακόμη και έχθρα, το internet και προτιμούν πάντα να κάνουν τις συναλλαγές τους με τον παραδοσιακό τρόπο (με αριθμούς προτεραιότητας, αναμονή κλπ).
Αφού, λοιπόν, η χρήση του internet δεν είναι υποχρεωτική στην καθημερινή ζωή, ας μην γίνει στο nautilia, αφού δεν υπάρχει κανένας απολύτως λόγος (εκτός, φυσικά, του ότι είναι πολύ πράκτικό και γρήγορο για τους οργανωτές) να σταλούν οι αιτήσεις υποχρεωτικά και μόνον ηλεκτρονικά. *Ας σταλούν και με fax, με sms, ή και με ένα απλό τηλεφώνημα, κατ' επιλογή του κάθε συμμετέχοντος,* και ας επισημανθεί σε όλους ότι εαν κατά την είσοδο στο πλοιό διαπιστωθεί αναντιστοιχία του δηλωθέντος αριθμού με αυτόν που φαίνεται στην ταυτότητα που θα προσκομίζεται, ο φέρων την ταυτότητα δεν θα μπορεί, ενδεχομένως, να επιβιβασθεί στο πλοίο. *Μια τέτοια λύση δεν φαίνεται να αντιβαίνει στο ισχύον νομικό πλαίσιο, εαν αυτό είναι όπως τα είδα σε πιο πάνω μηνύματα.* 
Τέλος, και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ: εγω ο ίδιος, εαν μπορέσω να έρθω, θα δηλώσω συμμετοχή ηλεκτρονικά.
Απλά εκθέτω τις πιο πάνω προτάσεις μου, προκειμένου να είναι όλα τα μέλη ήσυχα και να μην χαλάει η ατμόσφαιρα για λόγους καθαρά ... τεχνικούς.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!  :Smile:  

Αντρέας

----------


## dkampouroglou

Αγαπητέ Καπεταν αντρέα, σέβομαι την εμπιστοσύνη σου στο διαδίκτυο για να στείλεις την ταυτότητα σου.
Για του λόγου το αληθές, μόλις χακάρανε (16-01-2009) το επίσημο site του Υπουργείου Οικονομίας.
Μπές και δες, για να μην με θεωρούν μερικοί υπερβολικό. Τώρα όλα τα μέλη μπορούν να είναι ... ήσυχα ...και να μην χαλάει η ατμόσφαιρα...όπως λες

http://www.hellaskps.gr/2000-2006.htm

Δεν κάνω πλάκα.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Eγώ θέλω να έρθω αλλά χωρίς να δώσω αριθμό Α/Τ μέσω net..
Μπορώ;

----------


## manolis m.

to keimeno me to opoio ''hackarane'' to site tou ipourgeiou koikonomikwn einai gia trela gelia pantws !

----------


## Leo

> Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω για τις μέχρι τώρα συμμετοχές σας, ήδη οι συμμετοχές είναι πολλές τόσες όσες είχα προβλέψει απο την αρχή .
> Σχετικά με το πλοίο που θα γίνει η εκδήλωση μας δεν το έχουμε ανακοινώσει ακόμα γιατι υπάρχουν και οι απρόβλεπτοι παράγοντες (απογορευτικά) οι οποίοι μπορεί να μας αναγκάσουν να αλλάξουμε τα σχέδια μας.
> *Στην εκδήλωση μας θα ανακοινωθεί και μία ευχάριστη έκπληξη* 
> Για οποιαδήποτε απορία σχετικα με την εκδήλωση μας μπορειτε να επικοινωνείτε με e-mail στην ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση info@nautilia.gr


Παρακλώ πολύ διαβάστε τι λέει η διοίκηση και κάντε αυτό που γραφει. Δεν μπορεί να συνεχίζετε να γράφετε εδώ ότι θέλετε. Να σοβαρευτούμε...

----------


## nickolas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 

Θα ήθελα να παραθέσω την επίσημη τεχνική άποψη περί του θέματος ως εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας που έχει κατασκευάσει το site και την επίμαχη φόρμα για την οποία γίνεται ο λόγος. 

1. Όσον αφορά τα προσωπικά δεδομένα υπάρχει σχετικό κείμενο στους Όρους χρήσης του forum, δηλαδή του domain name www.nautilia.gr. Όποιος κάνει περιήγηση στις σελίδες του site αποδέχετε αυτομάτως και τους όρους. Πολύ περισσότερο κάποιος που είναι και εγγεγραμμένο μέλος.

2. Η σελίδα που περιέχει την φόρμα *δεν έχει κανενός είδους κρυπτογράφηση*. Δεν χρησιμοποιείται κανένα πρωτόκολλο ασφαλείας όπως αυτό που περιγράψανε κάποιοι (το λεγόμενο SSL, με το διακριτικό λουκετάκι κάτω δεξιά). *Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορεί ο "καθένας" και "πολύ εύκολα" όπως αναφέρθηκε να "χακάρει" τις σελίδες και να "κλέψει" τα δεδομένα που αποστέλλονται μέσω της φόρμας !!!*

Είναι παγκοσμίως κοινώς μυστικό ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί σε ποσοστό 100&#37; ότι ένα πρόγραμμα ή website δεν θα παραβιαστεί , ακόμα και προγράμματα και websites γνώστων εταιρειών (ακόμα και της ίδιας της Microsoft). Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι κάποιος μπορεί έτσι απλά να παραβιάσει ένα website και ειδικά το nautilia.gr το οποίο τηρεί κανόνες υψίστης ασφαλείας. Η διαδικασία της παραβίασης, του hacking όπως είναι πιο γνωστό , είναι μια δύσκολη και επίπονη "απασχόληση" που απαιτεί γνώσεις επί του αντικειμένου. Τέλος, για να μπει κάποιος σε διαδικασία να παραβιάσει ένα website θα πρέπει να έχει κάποιο κίνητρο, ιδεολογικό , πολιτικό , θρησκευτικό ή άλλο. Συνεπώς , δεν πιστεύω εκ πείρας ότι κάποιος θα έμπαινε στον κόπο να σπαταλήσει χρόνο για να μαζέψει τα στοιχεία των μελών που θα παραβρεθούν στην εκδήλωση της κοπής της πίτας του nautilia.gr...

Επίσης,  θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι το nautilia.gr φιλοξενείται στο μεγαλύτερο data center της Ελλάδας και όχι σε server κάποιας απρόσωπης εταιρείας του εξωτερικού. Οι μηχανισμοί ασφάλειας που χρησιμοποιούνται είναι πολλαπλοί και συνεχώς ενημερωμένοι. Επιπλέον , οι μηχανισμοί παρακολούθησης (monitoring)  είναι τέτοιοι , που επιτρέπουν την άμεση ενημέρωση των τεχνικών σε περίπτωση που εντοπιστεί "ύποπτη" κίνηση στο website.

Τελειώνοντας θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι το κείμενο μου δεν έχει ως σκόπο να πείσει όποιους έχουν αντιρήσεις να συμπληρώσουν την φόρμα, αλλά να ενημερώσει τα μέλη του nautilia.gr επίσημα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα που προέκυψε.

Ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή σας. Είμαι στην διάθεση του καθενός για οποιαδήποτε επιπλέον πληροφορία ή διευκρίνηση.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*ΜΕΓΑΣ ΧΟΡΗΓΟΣ* 
  

*Αγαπητοί φίλοι,*

το n@utilia.gr και εγώ προσωπικά ευχόμαστε σε όλους ένα ευτυχισμένο, δημιουργικό και καλοτάξιδο 2009.

Με την ευκαιρία της συμπλήρωσης των τεσσάρων χρόνων λειτουργίας της ιστοσελίδας μας διοργανώνουμε *με τη μεγάλη χορηγία της ΑΝΕΚ LINES και την ευγενική χορηγία του Πρακτορείου Ταξιδίου Naxos Tours* εκδήλωση για τον εορτασμό των γενεθλίων μας και την κοπή της πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίττας μας.

Η εκδήλωση θα γίνει την *Κυριακή 08/02/2009 και ώρα 12:00* σε* ένα από τα πλοία του υπερσύγχρονου στόλου της ΑΝΕΚ LINES* που θα βρίσκεται αγκυροβολημένο *στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.* Η περίφημη κρητική φιλοξενία της ΑΝΕΚ LINES θα σας εντυπωσιάσουν και θα σας συντροφεύσουν κατά τη διάρκεια της εκδήλωσης όπου θα πραγματοποιηθεί για όλους τους παρευρισκόμενους μικρή ξενάγηση στους χώρους του πλοίου από τους αξιωματικούς ενώ θα προσφερθεί μπουφές με τσικουδιά, γλυκά, καλτσούνια, καφές και αναψυκτικά.

Για το μεγάλο τυχερό που θα κερδίσει το φλουρί της πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίττας μας το άρτιας εξυπηρέτησης πρακτορείο Naxos Tours της Νάξου προσφέρει τετραήμερη διαμονή με πρωινό σε ξενοδοχείο της Νάξου.

Παρακαλείσθε όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε να παραβρεθείτε στη μεγάλη εκδήλωση του n@utilia.gr να συμπληρώσετε τη παρακάτω φόρμα.

Η χαρά μου να σας δω όλους στην εκδήλωση του n@utilia.gr και να σας γνωρίσω από κοντά θα είναι μεγάλη.

*Φιλικά*

*Για το n@utilia.gr*

_Νίκος Μαρούλης_


*Για δηλώσεις συμμετοχής* *εδώ*



*Dear friends,*

n@utilia.gr and I personally would like to wish everyone a happy and creative New Year.

In view of the four-year anniversary of the operation of our website, we are organizing a celebration for our ‘birthday’ as well a cutting of a New Year pie with the help of *a large contribution from ΑΝΕΚ LINES and a generous contribution from Naxos Tours Travel Agency.*

The celebration will take place on *Sunday, February 8, 2009 at 12:00 p.m.* *at one of the vessels belonging to ΑΝΕΚ LINES's contemporary fleet*, docked* at the port of Piraeus*. The world-renowned Cretan hospitality of ΑΝΕΚ LINES will impress you and keep you company during the celebration, as a small tour of the vessel for all guests by the officers of the vessel has been arranged. There will also be a buffet consisting of tsikoudia (local Cretan drink), sweets, kaltsounia (local Cretan delicacy with cheese), coffee and sodas. 

For the lucky person who wins the coin in the pie, Naxos Tours Travel Agency will be giving away a four-day holiday package (accommodation and breakfast) to a hotel in Naxos. 

For those of you interested in attending n@utilia.gr's grand event, please complete the form below. 

I look forward to seeing you all at n@utilia.gr's celebration.

*For and on Behalf of n@utilia.gr*

_Nick Maroulis_

_Administrator_




  


*Για δηλώσεις συμμετοχής* *εδώ*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι για ένα ακόμη τυχερό της εκδήλωσης μας θα δοθεί το βιβλίο :*
*"Ένας Αιώνας Ελληνικά Επιβατηγά Πλοία» του Γεωργίου Μ. Φουστάνου*
*Προσφορά του Γεωργίου Μ. Φουστάνου*

*Να σας ενημερώσω για την έκθεση που σχετίζεται με το βιβλίο* 

_Εκθεση: "Ένας Αιώνας Ελληνικά Επιβατηγά Πλοία" του Γεωργίου Μ. Φουστάνου, από 22 Ιανουαρίου έως 8 Φεβρουαρίου 2009_ 
_Μία πρωτότυπη όσο και ιδιαίτερης σημασίας έκθεση με τίτλο "Ένας Αιώνας Ελληνικά Επιβατηγά Πλοία» του Γεωργίου Μ. Φουστάνου, ξεκινά την Πέμπτη 22 Ιανουαρίου 2009 στο Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδου (Λεωφόρος Συγγρού 387 , Π. Φάληρο, είσοδος από οδό Πεντέλης 11)._ 
_Η έκθεση περιλαμβάνει περισσότερα από 125 ελληνόκτητα επιβατηγά πλοία, τα οποία παρουσιάζονται μέσα από 700 και πλέον φωτογραφίες εποχής, άρθρα, και έντυπο υλικό, που εκτίθενται για πρώτη φορά στο Ελληνικό κοινό._ 
_Οι επισκέπτες θα έχουν την ευκαιρία «να ξεναγηθούν» μέσω της εικόνας στα σημαντικότερα πλοία που χάραξαν την πορεία της ελληνόκτητης επιβατηγού ναυτιλίας στον διεθνή χώρο στη διάρκεια του αιώνα που πέρασε και να έρθουν σε επαφή με ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι της ιστορίας._ 
_Ξεκινώντας από το πρώτο ελληνικό μεταναστευτικό υπερωκεάνειο «Μωραΐτης», το οποίο ναυπηγήθηκε στην Αγγλία το 1907, η έκθεση συνεχίζει με γνωστά επιβατηγά πλοία που άλλοτε συνέδεσαν τους πλόες τους με το όνειρο χιλιάδων Ελλήνων για μια καλύτερη ζωή σε τόπους μακρινούς, όπως την Αμερική και την Αυστραλία, ενώ άλλοτε υπηρέτησαν με επιτυχία τον χώρο του παγκόσμιου τουρισμού, ως κρουαζιερόπλοια._
_Μέσα από την χρονολογική παρουσίαση των πλοίων, διαφαίνονται οι μεγάλες προσπάθειες που κατέβαλλαν διαχρονικά διακεκριμένοι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές κυρίως της ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας, για να εξυπηρετήσουν τις ανάγκες και να ανταποκριθούν στις προκλήσεις που παρουσίαζε ανέκαθεν ο τομέας της επιβατηγών πλοίων._
_Η έκθεση "Ένας Αιώνας Ελληνικά Επιβατηγά Πλοία» ακολουθεί την έκδοση του ομότιτλου βιβλίου του συγγραφέα και ιστορικού ερευνητή κ. Γεωργίου Μ. Φουστάνου, το οποίο κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα από την "Αργώ Εκδοτική-Διαφημιστική Μ.Ε.Π.Ε."._ 
_Η έκθεση, η οποία παρουσιάζεται σε δύο γλώσσες (ελληνικά-αγγλικά), θα διαρκέσει από την Πέμπτη 22 Ιανουαρίου έως Κυριακή 8 Φεβρουαρίου 2009, με ελεύθερη είσοδο για το κοινό._
_Ώρες λειτουργίας: Δευτέρα και Τρίτη : 10:00-13:00, Τετάρτη έως Κυριακή:10:00- 20:30._ 
_http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontoffice/portal.asp?cpage=RESOURCE&cresrc=791&cnode=213_

----------


## Δημήτρης Π.

Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν η κοπή της πίτας θα γίνει παρουσία μόνο των εγγεγραμμένων μελών του nautilia.gr, ή αν μπορεί κάποιο μέλος να φέρει και την παρέα του (μη μέλος/η). 
Αν επιτρέπεται η πρόσκληση φίλου/ης ή συγγενικού προσώπου από τα μέλη, γιατί στη δήλωση συμμετοχής δεν υπάρχει τετραγωνάκι με την ένδειξη του αριθμού των ατόμων που θα συνοδεύονται από το μέλος?  :Confused:  
Ευχαριστώ.  :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

φυσικα και επιτρεπεται να φερει καποιος φιλο ή συγγενη.απλα πρεπει να συμπληρωσει τοσες φορμες οσες και τα ατομα που θα φερει,με τα στοιχεια αυτων αλλα με το δικο του nick name

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_Διευκρινήσεις σχετικά με το ένα από τα δώρα της Πίττας μας.
_ 
_Το ναυτικό πρακτορείο της Νάξου NaxosToursπροσφέρει στον τυχερό που θα κερδίσει το φλουρί στο κόψιμο της πίτας του NAUTILIA.GRμια τετραήμερη διαμονή για 2 άτομα σε ξενοδοχείο του νησιού μας._
_Η προσφορά ισχύει έως τέλους τους έτους εκτός των περιόδων Πάσχα – Αγίου Πνεύματος και των μηνών Ιουλίου – Αυγούστου._

_Ευτυχισμένο και καλοτάξιδο το 2009._

_Για το NAXOS TOURS,_

Βασίλης Βαλληνδράς

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εκτός απροόπτου η εκδήλωση θα γίνει.............................................  .............................. στο 
*ΕΛΥΡΟΣ*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εκτός απροόπτου η εκδήλωση θα γίνει............................................. .............................. στο 
*ΕΛΥΡΟΣ*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να σας θυμίσουμε ότι αύριο είναι η τελευταία μέρα για να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή για την εκδήλωση μας.
Όσοι δεν δηλώσουν συμμετοχή δεν θα έχουν δικαίωμα συμετοχής στα δώρα και στην ξενάγηση του πλοίου .
Τέλος να σας θυμίσω ότι η εκδήλωση μας είναι την Κυριακή στις 08/02/2009 στο Πλοίο ΈΛΥΡΟΣ που θα βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και η ώρα προσέλευσης θα είναι στις 11:00 και όχι 12:00 που είχαμε πεί αρχικά.
Για  διευκρινήσεις πληροφορίες μπορείτε να επικοινωνείτε μέσω της ηλεκτρονικής μας διεύθυνσης info@nautilia.gr

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να σας θυμίσουμε ότι αύριο είναι η τελευταία μέρα για να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή για την εκδήλωση μας.
Όσοι δεν δηλώσουν συμμετοχή δεν θα έχουν δικαίωμα συμετοχής στα δώρα και στην ξενάγηση του πλοίου .
Τέλος να σας θυμίσω ότι η εκδήλωση μας είναι την Κυριακή στις 08/02/2009 στο Πλοίο ΈΛΥΡΟΣ που θα βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και η ώρα προσέλευσης θα είναι στις 11:00 και όχι 12:00 που είχαμε πεί αρχικά.
Για διευκρινήσεις πληροφορίες μπορείτε να επικοινωνείτε μέσω της ηλεκτρονικής μας διεύθυνσης info@nautilia.gr

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για τη *μεγάλη συμμετοχή* στην εκδήλωση μας της κοπής της Πίττας που θα γίνει αύριο Κυριακή *08/02/2009* στο πλοίο *ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.*
*Το πρόγραμμα έχει ώς εξής:* 

1. Προσέλευση στο πλοίο από τις 11:00 το πρωί έως τις 12:15. 
2. Κοπή της πίττας στις 12:45 και στη συνέχεια γκρουπάκια θα ξεναγηθούν στο πλοίο στο οποίο θα παραμείνουμε μέχρι τις 15:00.
Το πλοίο* ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ* θα βρίσκετε στην *πύλη Ε3* και θα σας δοθεί η δυνατότητα στάθμευσης έξω από το πλοίο όπου θα σας κατευθύνει το λιμενικό αλλά και δικοί μας άνθρωποι.

Για οποιαδήποτε διευκρινήση μπορείτε να επικοινωνείτε είτε μέσω της ηλεκτρονικής μας διεύθυνσης info@nautilia.gr ή στο 6978.999.392



info_port_small.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για τη *μεγάλη συμμετοχή* στην εκδήλωση μας της κοπής της Πίττας που θα γίνει αύριο Κυριακή *08/02/2009* στο πλοίο *ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.*
*Το πρόγραμμα έχει ώς εξής:* 

1. Προσέλευση στο πλοίο από τις 11:00 το πρωί έως τις 12:15. 
2. Κοπή της πίττας στις 12:45 και στη συνέχεια γκρουπάκια θα ξεναγηθούν στο πλοίο στο οποίο θα παραμείνουμε μέχρι τις 15:00.
Το πλοίο* ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ* θα βρίσκετε στην *πύλη Ε3* και θα σας δοθεί η δυνατότητα στάθμευσης έξω από το πλοίο όπου θα σας κατευθύνει το λιμενικό αλλά και δικοί μας άνθρωποι.

Για οποιαδήποτε διευκρινήση μπορείτε να επικοινωνείτε είτε μέσω της ηλεκτρονικής μας διεύθυνσης info@nautilia.gr ή στο 6978.999.392

info_port_small.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εδω αναφέρετε φώτο, σχόλια για την σημερινή μας εκδήλωση  :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Να τα εκατοστήσουμε. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ αρχικά στην Anek για την φιλοξενία και την ξενάγηση που μας παρείχε.
Και άλλο ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στους υπεύθυνους αυτού του υπέροχου forum.

*
Mπράβο σας*

----------


## lifesea

BRAVO SAS!!!!! :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## stelios

Τα συγχαρητήρια μου για την εκδήλωση σήμερα!!
Ηταν η πρώτη μου επαφή με κάποιο event του nautilia και έμεινα κατενθουσιασμένος από την όλη διοργάνωση!! -Ημουν και τυχερός καθώς κέρδισα το υπέροχο βιβλίο του Κ. Φουστάνου- και βέβαια χάρηκα πολύ που γνώρισα πολλά παίδια που κουβαλάνε την ίδια τρέλα με μενα!!

αυτά απο εμένα,
Στέλιος

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Περιμένω φωταγραφίες σας απο την σημερινή εκδήλωση μας...

----------


## Notis

¶ρτια οργανωμένη, μέσα σε μιά ζεστή και φιλόξενη ατμόσφαιρα η σημερινή πανηγυρική εκδήλωση του nautilia.gr !!
Oι αναμνήσεις, θα είναι νωπές για πολλούς απο εμάς για πολύ καιρό ακόμη! 
Εύγε, συγχαρητήρια!!
Πάντως, απο την Τρίτη το βράδυ πίστεψα ότι όλοι θα αισθανόμασταν σαν να μας έπεσε το φλουρί, μόλις ματαιώθηκαν για μία ημέρα τα δρομολόγια της ΑΝΕΚ και ήλθαν τα πάνω κάτω με αποτέλεσμα να βρεθούμε στον ΕΛΥΡΟ! 
Μιά ωραία παρέα, στην οποία για πρώτη φορά βρέθηκα και ένοιωσα σαν ... το σπίτι μου!
Και σε ανώτερα!!

----------


## blueseacat

και από μένα για την σημερινή εκδήλωση. Χάρηκα που γνώρισα έστω και λίγα μέλη του φόρουμ ... Ηταν και η πρώτη φορά για μένα. Μπράβο στον Νίκο και τους συνεργάτες του. Μπράβο και στην ΑΝΕΚ για την φιλοξενία της και την τόσο ενδιαφέρουσα ξενάγηση. Ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να συναντήσω περισσότερους ιστιοπλόουςςςςς ή να οργανώσει ο Νίκος κάτι και για μάς !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rocinante

Η εκδηλωση ηταν απολυτα πετυχημενη. Η φιλοξενεια της εταιρειας αψογη, υπεροχο περιβαλον, και κυριως ΤΕΛΕΙΑ η εκτελεση του προγραμματος αν και ειχα αμφιβολιες της οποιες εξεφρασα και στον φιλο Νικο ο οποιος με διαβεβαιωσε οτι ολα θα πανε μια χαρα. Και πηγαν.
Εισειλθαμε στο πανεμορφο αυτο πλοιο οπου συναντησαμε παντου χαμογελα απο τα μελη του πληρωματος και οδηγηθηκαμε στο πλωριο σαλονι οπου ειχαμε την ευκαιρια μεχρι να ξεκινησουμε να δημιουργησουμε ομορφα πηγαδακια οπου συζητησαμε πολλα θεματα αλλα και γνωρισαμε και νεα μελη μιας και συνεχιζουμε να γινομαστε περισσοτεροι με εντυπωσιακο ρυθμο. Η εκδηλωση ξεκινησε με ομιλιες του Νικου αλλα και του καπετανιου του πλοιου. Ανακοινωθηκαν και καποιες αλλαγες καθως και εκπληξεις που νομιζω Νικο πρεπει να αναφερεις αν και γνωριζεις οτι προσωπικα ικανοποιηθηκα περισσοτερο με τις αλλαγες που ηταν ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΕΣ !!! καθως να ανακοινωσεις και τους νικητες της κληρωσεως.
Κοπηκε η πιττα μας και κατοπιν χωριστηκαμε σε ομαδες οπου ξεναγηθηκαμε στο αχανες πλοιο με οδηγους τους αξιωματικους του πληρωματος που ηταν ετοιμοι να μας απαντησουν σε καθε μας απορια. Οσο καποια ξεναγηση βρισκοταν σε εξελιξη οσες ομαδες μενανε πισω απολαυσαν εναν υπεροχο μπουφε. Φτασαμε σχεδον παντου στο πλοιο μεχρι που ικανοποιηθηκε και η περιεργια Moderator που ηθελε να επισκευτει τις λουξ καμπινες :Very Happy: .
Να τονισω οτι κατα την διαρκεια της εκδηλωσης τα καταστηματα του πλοιου παρεμειναν ανοιχτα με αρκετα μελη να το επισκεπτονται
Αποβιβαστηκα απο το πλοιο απολυτα ικανοποιημενος απο ολα και αφου πρωτα παρελαβα στην εξοδο μια τσαντα με αναμνηστικα της ΑΝΕΚ.
Συγχαριτηρια στο Νικο και τους λοιπους διοργανωτες.
Θα ηθελα ομως να καταγγειλω δυο προσωπα. Τον Μαστροκωστα ο οποιος απειλουσε απο την αρχη της εκδηλωσης να με πεταξει στη θαλασσα :Very Happy:  και τον Δημητρη οπου παρατηρησα οτι οταν γυρναγα την πλατη μου εφτυνε στον κορφο του :Very Happy: . Θα τα πουμε την επομενη φορα...
Αν εχω ξεχασει κατι παρακαλω να ακουσουμε τα σχολια και αλλων που παραβρεθηκαν.

----------


## Naias II

Σπέσιαλ στιγμές: Μεγάλη εξυπηρέτηση από το πλήρωμα, η ΑΝΕΚ και με το παραπάνω μας υποδέχτηκε στην έξοδο μας έδωσε και μια ωραία τσάντα με ωραία αναμνηστικά καλούδια. *Η επίσκεψη στη γέφυρα όλα τα λεφτά!*

Εικόνα 250.jpg

Εικόνα 252.jpg

Εικόνα 262.jpg

Για να βγάλω τη συγκεκριμένη με το BS NAxos συγκρούστηκα με ένα παιδί στη προσπάθεια να αποθανατίσουμε τη στιγμή :mrgreen:.Δεν ξέρω ποιος ήταν.Ας μου πει σίγουρα θα το θυμάται  :Very Happy: 
Εικόνα 269.jpg

----------


## dk

Kι εγω με τη σειρα μου να δωσω συγχαρητηρια στην ΑΝΕΚ για την αψογη φιλοξενια και στo nautilia.gr για την αψογη διοργανωση!!!
Παντα τετοια...παντα τετοια!!! :Wink:

----------


## artzuna

Παιδια ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ για την οργανωση και την φιλοξενια σας,και μπραβο και στην ΑΝΕΚ.
Το μονο παραπονακι που εχω ειναι οτι δεν προλαβα να παρεβρεθω στην ξεναγηση λογο υποχρεωσεων καθως λιγακι καθυστερησε να αρχισει η εκδηλωση.:-|
Ευχαριστουμε για το ομορφο Κυριακατικο πρωινο και την ζεστη χειραψια σας και παλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.

----------


## antyastypalea

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΡΘΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ <ΑΝΕΚ> :Very Happy: 



*ΒRAVO NAUTILIA*

----------


## heraklion

Να δώσω και εγώ ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για την εκδήλωση.
ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Και ο τυχερός ποιος ήταν βρε παιδιά;; Και περιμένουμε στιγμιότυπα...δεν μπορεί όλο και κάποιος θα τραβούσε φωτογραφίες....σας φαντάζομαι όλους με μια φωτογραφική στο χέρι!!!! Μπράβο για ακόμα μία φορά στο n@utilia που διοργάνωσε μία τέτοια εκδήλωση.

----------


## stelios

ΝΙΚΟ ΕΓΩ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΑ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ..ΕΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΛΕΥΚΩΜΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙΑ!! ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ!!

----------


## Karolos

Είστε ¶ξιοι !!!  ΜΠΡΑΒΟ. ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ. Η Εκδήλωση ήταν τέλεια, αν και άργησα να έλθω λόγω επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων.
Ευχαριστούμε και την ΑΝΕΚ για όλα.
ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Να δώσω και εγώ τα συγχαρητήρια μου στην ΑΝΕΚ για την άριστη φιλοξενία της και ακόμα να συγχαρώ τον Νίκο και τους υπόλοιπους διωργανωτές για την άκρως πετυχημένη εκδήλωση που διωργάνωσαν   !!!Πάντα τέτοια!!!!

Ακόμα θα απαντήσω στον φίλο Naias II ότι το παιδί που συγκρούστικε στην άφιξη του ΒΣ Νάξος ήμουν εγώ!!
Ορίστε και η απόδειξη:
*P2080170.jpg

P2080074.jpg

P2080095.jpg

P2080156.jpg

P2080068.jpg

----------


## southpacific

Θερμά συγχαρητήρια σ'όλους τούς συντελεστές της όμορφης αυτής εκδήλωσης,όλα ήταν υπέροχα.

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΤΕ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ ΠΑΡΟΝΤΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ.
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΤΥΧΕΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΕΙΔΙ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ.......ΤΟΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩΜΕ.ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΞΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝ.

IMG_0010.jpg

PHOTO 085.jpg

DSC00246.JPG

----------


## jerry_p

> και από μένα για την σημερινή εκδήλωση. Χάρηκα που γνώρισα έστω και λίγα μέλη του φόρουμ ... Ηταν και η πρώτη φορά για μένα. Μπράβο στον Νίκο και τους συνεργάτες του. Μπράβο και στην ΑΝΕΚ για την φιλοξενία της και την τόσο ενδιαφέρουσα ξενάγηση. Ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να συναντήσω περισσότερους ιστιοπλόουςςςςς ή να οργανώσει ο Νίκος κάτι και για μάς !!


Απολογούμε που δεν κατάφερα να είμαι στην εκδήλωση παρά μόνο να γευτώ τη φιλοξενία των κρητών ναυτών της ΑΝΕΚ και την απαραίτητη συνοδευτική ρακί αργά το απόγευμα, όπου αποστολή μου ήταν να φυγαδεύσω τα εναπομείναντα μέλη του nautilia πρίν λύσει κάβους το καράβι!!
Την οργάνωση ιστιοπλοικής λίγκας εντός του φόρουμ πρέπει να αναλάβουμε μόνοι μας, ... οπότε ακούω προτάσεις για τις επερχόμενες "μυστικές συνάξεις των ιστιοπλόων"...

----------


## apari

Συγχαρητήρια και απο μένα για την άψογη εκδήλωση.
Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ήταν ότι καλύτερο για το γεγονός. Ενώ την καλύτερη εντύπωση μου άφησε η υποδοχή που μας επιφύλαξε το πλήρωμα και η εταιρία. Η δε ξενάγηση ήταν το κερασάκι στην τούρτα , με τους αξιωματικούς του πλοίου πρόθυμους να απαντήσουν σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις μας ... ενώ έδειχναν να το χαίρονται και αυτοί με τη σειρά τους όταν ... δοκιμάζαμε ακόμα και τα κρεβάτια στις λουξ καμπίνες ....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η σημερινή μέρα στον *"Έλυρο"* ήταν μια μεγάλη γιορτή.
Ήταν όλα οργανωμένα άψογα.
Ο Νίκος και όλοι οι φίλοι-συνεργάτες έδωσαν ο καθένας τον καλύτερο εαυτό του.

Η ΑΝΕΚ, ο πλοίαρχος, το πλήρωμα του πλοίου και οι άνθρωποι της εταιρείας έδωσαν ότι καλύτερο μπορούσαν να δώσουν.
Μας φιλοξένησαν "κρητικά" και μας έκαναν να νιώσουμε ότι είμασταν στο σπίτι κάποιου φίλου μας.

Από τη στιγμή που πατήσαμε το πόδι μας στον καταπέλτη μέχρι τη στιγμή που βγήκαμε συναντήσαμε θερμή υποδοχή και πολλά κεράσματα με τσικουδιές, καφέδες, γλυκά, ποτά, φαγητά.
Η ξενάγηση στο πλοίο μας έκανε να θέλουμε να μείνουμε στο πλοίο μέχρι το βράδυ που θα έφευγε για το ταξίδι.

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ όλους τους οργανωτές από το forum και όλους τους ανθρώπους της ΑΝΕΚ με το ζεστό χαμόγελο της φιλοξενίας.
Οι άνθρωποι τα έδωσαν όλα και ας έφευγαν μετά από λίγες ώρες για ταξίδι ....

Έλυρος.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Θερμά συγχαριτήρια στους διοργανωτές της εκδήλωσης και στην ANEK για την παραχώρηση του πλοίου, τη φιλοξενία και την ξενάγηση σε αυτό.
Προσδοκούμε κι άλλες ανάλογες εκδηλώσεις στο μέλλον  :Wink: 
Υποθέτω πως κι αυτή τη φορά μείναμε μερικώς με την απορία ποιός user είναι ποιός, παρά τα καρτελάκα που ετοίμασε η Ευρυδίκη -και την ευχαριστούμε- για εμάς.

----------


## dimitris

Κατ'αρχην ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στην ΑΝΕΚ που μας φιλοξενησε ΑΨΟΓΑ και σε ολο το πληρωμα του "Ελυρος" απο τον καπετανιο μεχρι τον τελευταιο στην ιεραρχεια του πληρωματος!!!
Ενα επισης μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στο "Naxos Tours" για την πολυτιμη προσφορα του στο φλουρι της πιτας μας!!!
*Αργο-Εκδοτική-Διαφημιστική* για την προσφορά της τελευταίας έκδοσης _"Ένας Αιώνας Ελληνικά Επιβατηγά Πλοία"_
Το Μανο για την ωραια βασιλοπιτα!!! (vinman) τα αρτοποιϊα *"Χωριατικο"*
Η ποιο μεγαλη θαλασσινη παρεα ειναι εδω και αυτο φανηκε και σημερα!!!

τα καλυτερα ερχονται!!! :Wink:

----------


## Alex

Συγχαρητήρια και απο μένα, είστε ολοι πολύ καλοί. Σήμερα ήταν όλα πολύ όμορφα και πρωτότυπα. Να στε πάντα κάλά και εις άλλα με υγεία!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Όταν κάποιος είναι άξιος και κάνει κάτι με αγάπη αυτό δεν κρύβεται ! Και αυτό φάνηκε σε όλους ! Μπράβο !  :Very Happy:   
Ορίστε και μερικές φωτογραφίες από την εκδήλωση.
Εδώ ο don Νίκος και οι υπόλοιποι της cosa nostra.  :Razz: 
DSC01474.JPG 
Ο καπετάνιος που με φέρνει με ασφάλεια στον Πειραιά !  :Smile: 
DSC01478.JPG 
Και κάποιος άλλος καπετάνιος που ενώ κρυβόταν εγώ τον ξετρύπωσα.  :Razz: 
DSC01494.JPG

----------


## Queen Victoria

kapoios milhse gia th lux kampina???
:P

paidia sygxarhthria gia thn ekplhktikh organwsh - panta tetoia!!!!
k sygxarhthria stous nikhtes mas!!!!
alhtheia poioi htan??

sygxarhtria k pali!!!

----------


## xara

Θερμά συγχαρητήρια σε όσους συνέβαλαν στην άψογη διοργάνωση της εκδήλωσης και ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ, για τη φιλοξενία που μας παρήχαν, τόσο το πλήρωμα του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ, όσο και η ΑΝΕΚ.
Και 2 φωτογραφίες απο την εκδήλωση:
Στην πρώτη, η ομιλία του αρχιπλοίαρχου  :Wink:  του club του nautilia, Νίκου Μαρούλη και στη δεύτερη του πλοιάρχου του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ καλη φιλικη και ζεστη εκδηλωση με πολυ κοσμο πολλα πηγαδακια και εκπληξεις!Νεες γνωριμιες - εκπληξεις XARA,a molos,blueseacat etc, παλιοι  και χαμενοι φιλοι!Και του χρονου να ειμαστε καλα και να μη χανομαστε!! :Very Happy: Να ευχαριστησουμε ιδιαιτερα το πληρωμα της ανεκ για την φιλοξενια!

----------


## mastropanagos

Εγω,ο sylver,ο kapas,ο stefanosp και ο giorgos.... τωρα γυρισαμε απο τη πιτα......Το παρατραβηξαμε λιγο παραπανω και ημασταν οι τελευταιοι που φυγαμε απο πειραια σημερα....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Να ευχαριστησω καταρχας το Νικο και ολη τη διοικηση του φορουμ που μας εκανε να περασουμε καταπληκτικες στιγμες αλλα και το πληρωμα του πλοιου ΕΛΥΡΟΣ που ηταν πολυ εξυπηρετικο και προθυμο σε ολα............
*
ΗΤΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## Καπετάνιος

Δυστυχώς λόγω επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων δεν κατάφερα να έρθω. Μέχρι και άδεια ζήτησα αλλα δεν μου την δώσανε. Φαίνεται καταπληκτική η εκδήλωση! Συγχαρητήρια και απο εμένα!

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε την *ΑΝΕΚ* για την συνολική προσφορά της, τον καπετάνιο τους αξιωματικούς και το πλήρωμα του πλοίου *ΕΛΥΡΟΣ* για το τεράστιο χαμόγελο, την Κρητική φιλοξενία με τον υπέροχο παραδοσιακό μπουφέ, την ξενάγηση στο πλοίο και τα δώρα τους σε όλους μας. 

Ευχαριστούμε τους "*Naxos Tours*" για την προσφορά του _"__τετραήμερη διαμονή για 2 άτομα σε ξενοδοχείο της Νάξου"_ στον πρώτο τυχερό του 2009, την *ΑΡΓΩ Εκδοτική-Διαφημοστική Μ.Ε.Π.Ε* για την προσφορά της τελευταίας έκδοσης _"Ένας Αιώνας Ελληνικά Επιβατηγά Πλοία"_ στον δεύτερο τυχερό και φυσικά τον Μάνο Βιτζιλαίο (*vinman*) μέλος του nautilia.gr για την προσφορά της πίττας. 

Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ, από καρδιάς, σε όλους εσάς που μας εμπιστεύεστε και μας τιμήσατε με την παρουσία σας. 

Τέλος, ευχαριστούμε τον Νίκο και την Ευριδίκη για την δουλειά τους ώστε να έχουμε αυτό που έιδατε και ζήσατε μαζί μας. Να είμαστε όλοι καλά και θέλουμε να σας ξαναδούμε στην επόμενη εκδήλωση (που δεν είναι μακρυά)  :Wink: .

----------


## ioannav

συγχαρητήρια για την (όπως καταλαβαίνω) σπουδαία εκδήλωση!! δυστυχώς, δεν μπόρεσα να την τιμήσω με την... παρουσία μου... πάντως, μπράβο σας για τη διάθεση που έχετε να κάνετε αυτή την ωραία προσπάθεια!!!

----------


## gtogias

Καλημέρα

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στην ΑΝΕΚ για την φιλοξενία καθώς και στα παιδιά του nautilia για την εξαιρετική οργάνωση.

----------


## Apostolos

Τα συναισθηματα που μου δημιουργήθηκαν ηταν εκπληκτικα... Συναντήθηκα με όλους εσας και χάρηκα πολύ... Ιερά τέρατα της ακτοπλοικής αγάπης όλοι μαζι σε μερικά τραπέζια. Νέοι και αρχαιότεροι. Ευγε σε όλους σας και ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την παρέα σας!

----------


## faros1

άλλη μια γνώμη για να χαρακτηριστεί το πως ήταν η εμπειρία μου από την κοπή της πίτας, υπό την φιλοξενία του Έλυρος και της ΑΝΕΚ.

θερμά συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους και όλες όσες κόπιασαν ώστε να γίνει πραγματικότητα.

να είστε καλά.

μία ευχή πάνω απ' όλα: και του χρόνου!

κι ένα ελαφρύ (ελπίζω) παράπονο: ήμασταν και πολύ λίγοι (απ' ότι κατάλαβα) "περίεργοι" που θέλαμε να ολοκληρώσουμε την ξενάγηση με μία επίσκεψη στο μηχανοστάσιο, αλλά τελικά αυτό δεν κατέστη εφικτό. σε προσωπικό επίπεδο (και λόγω επαγγελματικής ενασχόλισης) θα προσπαθήσω να επικοινωνήσω με τις κυρίες (στις δημόσιες σχέσεις της ΑΝΕΚ) και τους κυρίους στο βαπόρι, να δω εάν υπάρχει περίπτωση για μια επισκεψη στο μέλλον.

σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ και πάλι!

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στους διοργανωτές της εκδήλωσης για τις πολύ όμορφες στιγμές που περάσαμε απολαμβάνοντας τη γνήσια κρητική φιλοξενία του Πλοιάρχου , των Αξιωματικών και του Πληρώματος του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και φυσικά της ΑΝΕΚ, χωρίς τη συνδρομή της οποίας δεν θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε αυτό το εξαιρετικό αποτέλεσμα. 

Και του χρόνου, να είμαστε όλοι καλά.   

Καλές Θάλασσες!

----------


## nfotis

Λίγο καθυστερημένος (τώρα πήρα μια ανάσα από τα emails που πλάκωσαν στη δουλειά αρχή βδομάδας),

συγχαρητήρια για την εκδήλωση, πολλές ευχαριστίες στην ΑΝΕΚ για την άψογη φιλοξενία (αν και τσικουδιές και ρακή για πρωϊνό είναι κάπως 'too much' για στεριανούς σα μένα  :Smile:  )

Δυστυχώς δεν είχα τη δυνατότητα να καθίσω περισσότερο, αλλά... next time!

Ελπίζω ότι σταδιακά θα γνωριστούμε και με περισσότερο κόσμο (έτυχε να βρεθώ με παλιούς γνωστούς και του δώσαμε να καταλάβει στο 'πηγαδάκι').
Την επόμενη φορά προτείνω king size ταμπέλες (κατά προτίμηση στο κούτελο  :Wink:  ), για να αναγνωριζόμαστε.

Ν.Φ.

----------


## Samantha

παιδιά τελεία ήταν η εκδήλωση, να είστε πάντα καλά, και από εδώ και πέρα είμαι διαθέσιμή να βοηθήσω στις επόμενες εκδηλώσεις ή ότι άλλο χρειαστείτε, και πάλη ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ ήταν όλα "Just Perfect"

----------


## villy

H φωτογραφίες που ανεβάσατε ήταν κατατοπιστικές.
Συγχαρητήρια στη προσπάθεια των συντονιστών για τη διοργάνωση. 
Η ενημέρωση που λάβαμε από ορισμένα μέλη που ήταν μεταξύ των παρευρισκομένων,  μας έδωσε το στίγμα του όμορφου αυτού event του οποίου σκεφτόμαστε να δημοσιεύσουμε προσεχώς με πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ.
Πάντα τέτοια λοιπόν.

----------


## Trakman

_“Γραφτό τσι μοίρας ήτανε, οφέτος να βρεθούμε,_
_σ' ένα βαπόρι της ΑΝΕΚ, καλή χρονιά να πούμε_

_Κοπιάσαμε στο Έλυρος, μια τσικουδιά να πιούμε,_ 
_και ιστορίες ναυτικές, μαζί να διηγηθούμε_

_Κάπτεν, ΑΝΕΚ και πλήρωμα, τσι Κρήτης η εταιρεία,_
_εμοίρασαν απλόχερα, ζεστή φιλοξενία_

_Το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ένωσε, τσι θάλασσας ανθρώπους,_ 
_μ' αγάπη για πλεούμενα, μα και θαλάσσιους τόπους_

_Πάντα υγεία να 'χουμε, και πάντα το μεράκι,_ 
_και του Καραβολάτρη να 'μαστε, πατρίδα και Ιθάκη__”_

----------


## matthaios

ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΓΙΟΡΤΗ. ΑΛΛΑ ΛΟΓΟ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΩ. ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους φίλους που μας τίμησαν με την παρούσία τους στην κοπή της πίττας μας....

...Κι ένα μεγάλο ευαχριστώ στην ΑΝΕΚ και το πλήρωμα του ΕΛΥΡΟΥ που από τον Πλοίαρχο μεχρι τους ναύτες και τους καμαρώτους έκανε ότι ήταν δυνατό για να περάσουμε καλύτερα.

----------


## lifesea

*xaxaxaxaxaxaxax kwsta aytografoooooooooo*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το ταξίδι με τετραήμερη διαμονή στη Νάξο προσφορά του Naxos Tours το κέρδισε το μέλος *heraklion.

*Το βιβλίο "Ένας Αιώνας Ελληνικά Επιβατηγά Πλοία&#187; του Γεωργίου Μ. Φουστάνου Προσφορά του Γεωργίου Μ. Φουστάνου το κέρδισε το μέλος *stelios*

Τους ευχόμαστε είναι πάντα τυχεροί.

Με την ευκαιρεία σας ενημερώνουμε  ότι αφού αποχώρησαν όλοι σωόι και αβλαβείς από το πλοίο το αρχείο με τα στοιχεία που έστειλαν τα μέλη μας κατά τη δήλωση συμμετοχής καταστράφηκε χωρίς ευτυχώς να τη χρειασστούμε.

----------


## kastkon8

ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ. ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΕΤΕΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

καταρχην να πω ενα ευχαριστω στον οικοδεσποτη που ηταν η ανεκ, ο καπετανιος, το πληρωμα και το προσωπικο για την υποδοχη, τη φιλοξενια και την ξεναγηση που μας προσεφεραν. ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστο στο *nautilia*, το νικο που δεν μπορουσε να κρυψει τη χαρα του και δικαιολογημενα, τη διοικηση του forum αλλα και στον υπολοιπο κοσμο που ειχα την ευκαιρια να τους δω απο κοντα και να ανταλλαξουμε εστω και μια χειραψια, ο χρονος ειναι περιορισμενος σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις. επισης ενα ευχαριστω στο naxos tours και στον κ. φουστανο για την ευγενικη προσφορα τους. αυτο που κρατησα απο την ολη εκδηλωση ηταν τα χαμογελα και η χαρα οσων παραβρεθηκαν εκει. καλα ταξιδια  σε ολο το φορουμ και στην ανεκ, ευχαριστω.

----------


## a.molos

Μόλις κατεπλευσα στην βάση μου και αμέσως άνοιξα στο forum για τα νέα.
Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο σε όλους ! Απο τους συντελεστές του Ναυτιλία που ετοίμασαν την εκδήλωση ( απο το Νίκο έως.....) αλλά και στο εξαιρετικό και ευγενικό πλήρωμα του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ. Μακάρι σε κάθε πλοίο να υπάρχουν τέτοια πληρώματα και μακάρι να είμαστε όλοι καλά να οργανώνουμε και να συμμετέχουμε σε τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις σαν τη χτεσινή, που προσωπικά  που με γέμισε όμορφα αισθήματα. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.

----------


## a.molos

Συγχωρήστε μου την εμφάνιση της καταχώρησης, αλλά ήταν απο την φούρια μου!

----------


## navigation

Ένα μεγάλο Ευχαριστώ στους ανθρώπους που τόσες μέρες έτρεχαν για την διοργάνωση της χθεσινής υπέροχης μέρας! 
Χθες το πρωί στον Πειραιά έριχνε πάρα πολύ βροχή και η αλήθεια είναι οτι το φοβήθηκα, όμως πολύ γρήγορα τα σύννεφα φύγαν και ο ήλιος έκανε την εμφανισή του...ήταν σαν να μην ήθελε τίποτα και κανένας να μας χαλάσει την γιορτή!
Όλα ήταν καταπληκτικά και υπήρχε πάρα πολύ οργάνωση! Ξέρω οτι ο καθένας μας με τον δικό του τρόπο και την δικιά του παρουσία βοήθησε για την επιτυχία της εκδήλωσης αλλα περνώντας σε ένα πιο προσωπικό επίπεδο ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και ευχαριστώ στην Ευριδίκη, την Σόνια, την κυρία Γκάτσου, τον Μαστροκώστα, τον Leo, τον Παναγίωτη και τον Νίκο (αν ξεχνάω κάποιο συγχωρέστε με)! Φυσικά ενα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στην Ανεκ, στον Καπετάνιο και σε όλο πλήρωμα του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ!
Να είμαστε καλά, να έχουμε την υγεία μας και πιστευω ότι έρχονται και άλλα!
Και του χρόνου με υγεία!

Υ.Γ....φωτογραφίες δεν βλέπω......

----------


## Naias II

Να προσθέσω επιτρέψτε μου είχαμε και ωραίες γυναικείες παρουσίες κοντά μας!!! :Cool:

----------


## Gregory K.

Παιδια ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ αλλα και ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ και απο εμενα για ολους οσους συνεβαλαν στην διοργανωση αυτης της καταπληκτικης εκδηλωσης...

Ολα ηταν τελεια, η φιλοξενεια απο την ΑΝΕΚ, οι χαμογελαστοι οργανωτες απο το φορουμ, το περιβαλλον, το πληρωμα, ο μπουφες , η ξεναγηση...

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και παλι και παντα τετοιες ευχαριστες συναντησεις μεσα στη χρονια που εχει ξεκινησει...

Μου δοθηκε η ευκαιρεια να ξαναδω παλιους φιλους και γνωστους και γνωρισα ατομα που εχουμε κοινους γνωστους και συνεργατες αλλα και κοινα χομπι εκτος των πλοιων, βλεπε τραινα....

Δυστυχως δεν μου δοθηκε η ευκαιρεια να γνωρισω πολλα μελη απο το ναυτιλια, αλλα πιστευω καποια αλλη στιγμη θα τα καταφερω...

Και τυο χρονου λοιπον και ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ να εχουμε ολοι μας....

----------


## polykas

Ήταν όλα_ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ._Θέλω και εγώ με την σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω την _ΑΝΕΚ_ που μας φιλοξένησε στο_ Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ._Αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια σε_ ΟΛΟ_ το πλήρωμα.Οι διοργανωτές του Ναυτιλία είχαν φροντίσει και την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια.¶ντε και του χρόνου????????


P2080113.JPG

P2080001.JPG

P2080120.JPG

P2080036.JPG

P2080130.JPG

----------


## dimitris

Μια απο την ξεναγηση στην γεφυρα του "Ελυρος"
gefyra.jpg

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

Δυστυχως δε μπορεσα να εξασφαλισω αδεια απο την δουλεια
Σας ευχαριστω που μεσα απο τις φοτος μου δειχνετε τι εχασα
μπραβο σε οσους ετρεξαν το ολο προτζεκτ και του χρονου με υγεια

την εξυπηρετηση της ΑΝΕΚ την θεωρουσα δεδομενη

υγεια να εχουμε να γιορτασουμε το 2010 ολοι μαζι

----------


## sylver23

Η εκδήλωση ήταν υπέροχη.Τα πάντα άψογα.
Ευχαριστούμε ολους τους υπεύθυνους του ναυτιλία για αυτήν την υπέροχη γιορτή.Χιλια μπράβο.Δεν το περίμενα οτι θα είναι τοσο οργανωμενη εκδήλωση.
Συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά που κέρδισαν τα δώρα.
Ενα πολύ μεγάλο μπράβο στο πλήρωμα του Ελυρος για την άρτια εξυπηρέτηση και στην ΑΝΕΚ για την φιλοξενία.
Επίσης ένα μπράβο στα παιδιά του λιμενικού σώματος που βοήθησαν παρα πολύ στην στάθμευση των οχημάτων.
Χάρηκα που γνωριστήκαμε ακόμα περισσότερα ατομα και απο κοντά.


Αρχίζω με μία κοντινή φωτο του νίκου που η χαρά του είναι ζωγραφισμένη στο προσωπό του  :Razz: 

P2083453.jpg

P2083444.jpg

P2083445.jpg

P2083450.jpg

P2083454.jpg

----------


## sylver23

συνέχεια.....με την χειραψία του Νίκου με τον Κύριο Καβρο (καπετάνιο του Ελυρος) και με φωτο απο την κοπή της πίττας

P2083456.jpg

P2083460.jpg

P2083466.jpg

P2083467.jpg

P2083470.jpg

----------


## sylver23

και τέλος τρείς φώτο με τον κόσμο.

P2083471.jpg

P2083472.jpg

P2083474.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

*Nα ευχαριστησω και εγω με την σειρα μου,την ΑΝΕΚ και τον καπετανιο του Ελυρος για την φιλοξενια τους,το Νικο αλλα και τους υπολιπους admin,moderator για την τελεια διοργανωση.Επισης να ευχαριστησω το Naxos tours!!!Και γενικα ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!* 
*Υ.Γ Συγνωμμη αν ξεχασα καποιους.....*

----------


## parianos

Συγχαρητηρια για την εκδηλωση της κοπης πιττας και πιο πολυ εντυπωσιαστηκα το πλοιο, για πρωτη φορα το γνωριζα απο κοντα. Θελω να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για την προσφορα της ΑΝΕΚ και την φιλοξενεια τους. Και του χρονου.....

----------


## Queen Victoria

foveres oles oi kampines tou ploiou....

an parathrhsete sth deuterh photo, exei k sokolataki se kathe krevati!!!!

 :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολους εκεινους που συντελεσαν στην επιτυχια της εκδηλωσης.Ηταν ολα πολυ ομορφα!!!Και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στο πληρωμα του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ για την φιλοξενια!!!!!!!!!!!!Και του χρονου παιδια!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## prutanis

ενα μεγαλο μπραβο κι ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω και στους δυο και στο πληρωμα του ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ και στο πληρωμα τoυ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ολα ηταν αψογα.                                                                                               ευχομαι η πιτα του χρονου να κοπει εν πλω σε ενα βαπορι γεματο <τρελους > καραβολατρες.                                                                                καλη χρονια σε ολους και καλα ταξιδια

----------


## Gregory K.

Βρηκα τωρα το χρονο να ανεβασω και εγω καποιες φωτογραφιες απο την εκδηλωση...

Προλογιζοντας το κοψιμο της πιττας...


Δινοντας τα δωρα του "Ναυτιλια" στους υπευθυνους της ΑΝΕΚ....

----------


## Gregory K.

Και φωτογραφιων συνεχεια....
Κοβωντας την πιττα...


Απονομη των δωρων στους τυχερους της κληρωσης...




Απο την ξεναγηση στην γεφυρα...


..........

----------


## Gregory K.

Και τελειωνοντας...

  Μια γενικη αποψη του πλωριου σαλονιου οπου εγινε η εκδηλωση....


Αντε και του χρονου!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## frost

Να ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου όλους όσους συνέβαλαν ώστε να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτή η υπέροχη εκδήλωση!!
Το *βίντεο* που ακολουθεί είναι αφιερωμένο σε όλο το foroum καθώς και στο πλήρωμα του Ελυρος.
Ευχαριστώ θερμά τον Λεό για τη βοήθεια στην επιλογή των πλάνων του βίντεο, αλλά και τον καλό φίλο trakman για το υπεροχο τραγούδι :Wink:

----------


## kalypso

να πώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου,συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους συνέβαλαν για αυτή την εκδήλωση,στο Νίκο,στην ευρυδίκη,στην Ανεκ και στο πλήρωμα του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ!!!Ιδιαιτέρως ευχαριστώ την κ.Ανδριώτη,τον πλοίαρχο κ.Καβρό όπου είχα την ευκαιρία να τον δω μετά από 3 χρόνια (και κάποτε μου είχε δώσει πολύτιμες συμβουλές),και τον κ.Αποστολάτο για την ξενάγηση στο μηχανοστάσιο......Μεγάλη χαρά όπου είχα την ευκαιρία να δω παλιά μέλη αλλά και να γνωρίσω καινούργια,αλλά και να δω καλούς φίλους και συνάδελφους στο πλοίο αυτό....

και φυσικά το φίλο frost για το καταπληκτικό βίντεο....

----------


## evridiki

Και εγω με την σειρα μου να ευχαριστησω το πληρωμα του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ για την καταπληκτικη και ζεστη του φιλοξενια και κατ' επεκταση την ΑΝΕΚ. 
Ολα τα μελη και φιλους, εκτος και εντος φορουμ, που μας τιμησαν με την παρουσια τους. Και φυσικα την διοικηση του nautilia.gr που οραγανωσε κατι τοσο ωραιο, πρωτοτυπο και πολυ πετυχημενο event!!! Αντε και στα επομενα!!!! :Very Happy: 

Υ.Γ. Ευχαριστω σε οσους προσωπικα με ανεφεραν...και επειδη με ξερετε...κοκκινησα παλι!!!!

----------


## NikosP

Αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα θα ήθελα και εγώ να ευχαριστίσω το Nautilia.gr για την πολύ καλή οργάνωση της γιορτής, καθώς και την ΑΝΕΚ και το πλήρωμα του F/B Έλυρος για την υπέροχη φιλοξενία.
Το πλοίο είναι πραγματικό κόσμημα για την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα ενώ η παρέα του Nautilia η καλύτερη!
Να είσαστε καλά όσοι εργαστήκατε γι' αυτήν την εκδήλωση και σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ! 
Ειλικρινά ανυπομωνώ να δω τι καλύτερο θα σκεφτείτε για του χρόνου!

----------


## mike_rodos

> Να ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου όλους όσους συνέβαλαν ώστε να πραγματοποιηθεί αυτή η υπέροχη εκδήλωση!!
> Το *βίντεο* που ακολουθεί είναι αφιερωμένο σε όλο το foroum καθώς και στο πλήρωμα του Ελυρος.
> Ευχαριστώ θερμά τον Λεό για τη βοήθεια στην επιλογή των πλάνων του βίντεο, αλλά και τον καλό φίλο trakman για το υπεροχο τραγούδι


Πολύ καλό το βιντεάκι, πραγματικά ένοιωσα σαν να είμαι εκεί μαζί σας στην εκδήλωση... Φυσικά λόγω απόστασης για μένα ήταν πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να βρίσκομαι εκεί μαζί σας!!! Συγχαρητήρια και στο μέλος heraklion που κέρδισε το δώρο!

----------


## blueseacat

:Wink:  Kαι εγώ χάρηκα που τα είπαμε και που έγινα μέρος της παρέας σας ... Xάρηκα που γνώρισα και την Ευριδίκη ... που ασχολείται σαν και μένα με το sailing. Mπράβο και για το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ, το είδα φεύγοντας ... όντως τρομερή η κατασκευή σου (θα σου πήρε και πολύ χρόνο) ! Γνωρίζω κάποιον από το Λιμενικό Σώμα συνωνόματο με σένα ... τον γνωρίζεις ?

----------


## frost

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, και ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια.
Θέλω να σας πω ότι το βίντεο έγινε βιαστικά και γι αυτό έχει ατέλειες, απλά έπρεπε να μπούν στο site κάποια αποσπάσματα. 
kalypso ελπίζω να παίζει το βίντεο απο πάτρα.

----------


## blueseacat

:wink: Kαι εγώ χάρηκα που τα είπαμε και που έγινα μέρος της παρέας σας ... Xάρηκα που γνώρισα και την Ευριδίκη ... που ασχολείται σαν και μένα με το sailing. Mπράβο και για το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ, το είδα φεύγοντας ... όντως τρομερή η κατασκευή σου (θα σου πήρε και πολύ χρόνο) ! Γνωρίζω κάποιον από το Λιμενικό Σώμα συνωνόματο με σένα ... τον γνωρίζεις ?

----------


## blueseacat

> Απολογούμε που δεν κατάφερα να είμαι στην εκδήλωση παρά μόνο να γευτώ τη φιλοξενία των κρητών ναυτών της ΑΝΕΚ και την απαραίτητη συνοδευτική ρακί αργά το απόγευμα, όπου αποστολή μου ήταν να φυγαδεύσω τα εναπομείναντα μέλη του nautilia πρίν λύσει κάβους το καράβι!!
> Την οργάνωση ιστιοπλοικής λίγκας εντός του φόρουμ πρέπει να αναλάβουμε μόνοι μας, ... οπότε ακούω προτάσεις για τις επερχόμενες "μυστικές συνάξεις των ιστιοπλόων"...


 
Γειά σου jerry_p, κρίμα που δεν ήρθες ... και εγώ φώναζα βρεεεε κανένας ιστιοπλόοςςςς !!! Μόνο η Ευρυδίκη ήταν ... όσο για αυτό που λές το ζήτησα και εγώ την ίδια μέρα από τον Νίκο βλέπε το μήνυμά μου στα σχόλια της πίττας (08-02-09, 21:34). Προς το παρόν υπομονή μέχρι τον Μάρτιο ... οι πρώτοι αγώνες πλησιάζουνννν

----------


## giannisR

Φαντάζομαι πως θα περάσατε στη γιορτή και ζηλεύω.
Λόγω του ότι η Θεσσαλονίκη είναι αρκετά μακριά, δεν μπόρεσα να παραβρεθώ...
Τεράστιο Μπράβο σε όλους και φυσικά στην ΑΝΕΚ για την φιλοξενία και επίσης για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!!!!Πάντα τέτοια!!! :Wink:

----------


## ioannav

> Γειά σου jerry_p, κρίμα που δεν ήρθες ... και εγώ φώναζα βρεεεε κανένας ιστιοπλόοςςςς !!! Μόνο η Ευρυδίκη ήταν ... όσο για αυτό που λές το ζήτησα και εγώ την ίδια μέρα από τον Νίκο βλέπε το μήνυμά μου στα σχόλια της πίττας (08-02-09, 21:34). Προς το παρόν υπομονή μέχρι τον Μάρτιο ... οι πρώτοι αγώνες πλησιάζουνννν


καλημέρα κι από μένα - που δεν γνωριστήκαμε δυστυχώς (αφού δεν ήμουν εκεί :-( )! Μακάρι να μαζευτούμε κάπως όσοι ενδιαφερόμαστε για ιστιοπλοϊα, είμαι κι εγώ σε αυτή την κατηγορία (αν και η πραγματικότητα με έχει απογοητεύσει οικτρά - λέω να το γυρίσω στην ορειβασία, έτσι όπως δυσκολεύομαι να βρω σκάφος... :-( )...

----------


## scoufgian

Να συγχαρω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου ,τη διοικηση του Nautilia.Gr ,για την αψογη διοργανωση της εκδηλωσης.Επισης να ευχαριστησω την ANEK LINES ,τον Αρχιπλοιαρχο ,τη Δντρια Marketing ,το πλοιαρχο και το προσωπικο του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ,για την φιλοξενια που μας προσφερανε.Συγκινηθηκα ιδιαιτερα ,που ειδα παλιους και νεους φιλους του forum,να ειναι παρευρισκομενοι στην παραπανω εκδηλωση.Να ειμαστε ολοι καλα να ξαναζησουμε τετοιες ομορφες στιγμες

----------


## Giorgos_D

Κατ'αρχήν να ευχαριστήσω τον Frost, για την αφιέρωση στο βιντεάκι, ως μέλος που δεν μπόρεσα να είμαι κοντά σας. Αλλά δυστυχώς η απόσταση από την Κορέα είναι μεγάλη για να έρθω....

Το βιντάκι μας αποζημιώνει, εστω και κατά ενα μικρό μέρος.

Συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα προς τους οργανωτές, αλλά ιδιαίτερα συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά του ξενοδοχειακού του πλοίου που, ενώ θα μπορούσαν να εχουν ελεύθερο το κυριακάτικο πρωινό τους, ήταν παρόντες στο καθήκον.

Ελπίζω σε επερχόμενες εκδηλώσεις να μπορέσω να είμαι παρών.

ΥΓ1: Μαστροκώστα με κατεπληξες με την εμφαννιση σου με κουστουμάκι (αν και απο τα κρουαζιερόπλοια ξέρεις από εκδηλώσεις) :Razz: 

ΥΓ2: Μαστροπανάγο, ακομα περιμένω με courier το κομμάτι που υποσχέθηκες οτι θα μου κρατήσεις.... :Very Happy:

----------


## hatzibileus

¶ργησα λίγο λόγω υποχρεώσεων στο πανεπιστήμιο αλλά θα ήθελα και εγώ να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους συντελεστές για την πραγματοποίηση αυτής της εκδήλωσης. Ελπίζω να γνωριστώ καλύτερα με τα μέλη σε επόμενες συναντήσεις ..η αρχή έγινε.

nautilia.gr  :Wink:  u know  :Smile:

----------


## mastropanagos

> ΥΓ2: Μαστροπανάγο, ακομα περιμένω με courier το κομμάτι που υποσχέθηκες οτι θα μου κρατήσεις....


Το εχω στειλει κολυμπωντας,ελπιζω να φτασει σε μερικους μηνες.....
Ηταν ακριβα με courier Γιωργο...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Και μη ξεχασω θελω και το ανταλλαγμα μου ε,ξερεις..... :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Θελω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου να σας εκφρασω ενα πολυ μεγαλο ευχαριστω για τις στιγμες που εζησα....

Πρωτα στην ANEK και το πληρωμα του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ για την υπεροχη κρητικη φιλοξενια...

Χαρηκα παρα πολυ που γνωρισα τους Nikos, mastrokwsta και τα υπολοιπα μελη της διοικησης καθως και τη γλυκητατη Εvridiki που απ την εισοδο ακομη μ εκανε να νιωσω σαν στο σπιτι μου....

Αν και νεος στο FORUM, πιστευα πως σαν γνωριζα ολους χρονια...

Ακομη χαρηκα που γνωρισα στους apostolos, george giannakis, ben bruce, την συμπαθεστατη kalypso, αλλα και ολους τους τρελονελιτες...!!!

Τελος θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να ευχαριστησω τον φιλο μου sylver23...που ηταν ο οδηγος μου και ολη την τρελοπαρεα με την οποια συνεχισαμε και μετα το καραβι.... συγγνωμη αν ξεχνω καποιον....αλλα δεν το θελω...!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ....ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ.....

----------


## frost

Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο την εκδήλωση στο Έλυρος...

P1140555.JPG

P1140608.JPG

P1140578.JPG

P1140612.JPG

----------


## blueseacat

Και εγώ χάρηκα που σε γνώρισα. Ολα ήταν τέλεια. Ελπίζω να τα πούμε στη επόμενη συνάντηση που θα μαζέψεις τους fan της ιστιοπλοίας.




> Και εγω με την σειρα μου να ευχαριστησω το πληρωμα του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ για την καταπληκτικη και ζεστη του φιλοξενια και κατ' επεκταση την ΑΝΕΚ. 
> Ολα τα μελη και φιλους, εκτος και εντος φορουμ, που μας τιμησαν με την παρουσια τους. Και φυσικα την διοικηση του nautilia.gr που οραγανωσε κατι τοσο ωραιο, πρωτοτυπο και πολυ πετυχημενο event!!! Αντε και στα επομενα!!!!
> 
> Υ.Γ. Ευχαριστω σε οσους προσωπικα με ανεφεραν...και επειδη με ξερετε...κοκκινησα παλι!!!!

----------


## fotini86

Αν και δεν είχα την τύχη να παρευρεθώ στην κοπή της πίτας του forum για το 2009 αξίζουν όμως τα συγχαρητήρια οι υπεύθυνοι διοργάνωσης της εκδήλωσης και οι υπεύθυνοι της ΑΝΕΚ. 


Υ. Γ Προτείνω η κοπή της πίτας για το 2010 να γίνει στο m/v n@utilia II  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για τη *μεγάλη συμμετοχή* στην εκδήλωση μας της κοπής της Πίττας που θα γίνει αύριο Κυριακή *08/02/2009* στο πλοίο *ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.*
> *Το πρόγραμμα έχει ώς εξής:* 
> 
> 1. Προσέλευση στο πλοίο από τις 11:00 το πρωί έως τις 12:15. 
> 2. Κοπή της πίττας στις 12:45 και στη συνέχεια γκρουπάκια θα ξεναγηθούν στο πλοίο στο οποίο θα παραμείνουμε μέχρι τις 15:00.
> Το πλοίο* ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΕΛΥΡΟΣ* θα βρίσκετε στην *πύλη Ε3* και θα σας δοθεί η δυνατότητα στάθμευσης έξω από το πλοίο όπου θα σας κατευθύνει το λιμενικό αλλά και δικοί μας άνθρωποι.
> 
> Για οποιαδήποτε διευκρινήση μπορείτε να επικοινωνείτε είτε μέσω της ηλεκτρονικής μας διεύθυνσης info@nautilia.gr ή στο 6978.999.392
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29016


Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα σας ενημερώσουμε για το Βίντεο που έχουμε τραβήξει σχετικά με την εκδήλωση μας, θα είναι δύο ένα η εκδήλωση μας και το άλλο ξενάγηση στο πλοίο Έλυρος.

Υ.Γ. αν πάνε όλα καλά έχουμε βάλει πλώρη και για άλλη εκδήλωση  :Wink:

----------

